# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Στερεό γεύμα πριν την προπόνηση

## Gasturb

Οι απόψεις διίστανται.. 

Άλλοι υποστηρίζουν ότι οι σύνθετοι υδατάνθρακες αμέσως πριν την προπόνηση (πχ μπανάνα) σου προσφέρουν αρκετή ενέργεια καθόλη την διάρκεια της. Άλλοι βέβαια υποστηρίζουν ότι μια ποσότητα απλών υδατανθράκων (πχ δεξτρόζη) σου εξασφαλίζει άμεση κάληψη των ενεργειακών σας αναγκών μέσω την άμεσης απορρόφησης τους κ αναπλήρωσης του μυικού γλυκογόνου oπότε κ έχετε την ενέργεια που χρειάζεστε για να βγάλετε με επιτυχία όλη την προπόνηση. 

Προσωπικά ακολουθώ την πρώτη λογική αυτή των σύνθετων αλλά αρκετοί (μαζί κ οι εταιρίες συμπληρωμάτων) επιμένουν στην λογική των απλών σακχάρων. Ποια πιστεύεται από την εμπειρία σας ότι είνια η πιο κερδοφόρα για τις σκληρές απαίτησεις του weight trainig?

Gt

----------


## nickos46

και η μπανάνα απλούς έχει καλύτερα βρώμη η ρύζι η πατάτα

----------


## Gasturb

> και η μπανάνα απλούς έχει


φρουκτόζη έχει οπότε ειναι αργής αφομείωσης.

Επειδη μιλάμε για λίγα λεπτά πριν την προπόνηση το ρύζι κ η πατάτα δεν ξέρω αλλά πιστεύω είνια πολύ 'βαρύ' για το στομάχι νίκο

Gt

----------


## nickos46

η φρουκτόζη ζάχαρη είναι οποτε απλούς έχει το ρύζι θα το φας 1 ωρίτσα πριν για να έχεις σταθερή ενέργεια ενώ με την φρουκτόζη(ζάχαρη) έχει για λίγο ενέργεια και μετά είσαι off

----------


## Gasturb

> η φρουκτόζη ζάχαρη είναι οποτε απλούς έχει ... ενώ με την φρουκτόζη(ζάχαρη) έχει για λίγο ενέργεια και μετά είσαι off


Η φουκτόζη έχει το χαρακτηριστικό να μεταβολίζεται στο συκώτι κ να αποδίδεi ενέργεια σε αργό ρυθμό σε σχέση με την δεξτρόζη που απορροφάτε άμεσα απο το αίμα κ τροφοδοτεί το μυικό γλυκογόνο. Γιαυτό και η μπανάνα έχει gi 55 σε σχέση με την δεξτρόζη που έχει 100 κ την μάλτο 115





> Απλούς ή σύνθετους υδατ/κες *αμέσως πριν* την προπόνηση?





> το ρύζι θα το φας *1 ωρίτσα πριν*


Πλζ ας μείνουμε στο συγκρκριμένο χρονικό σημείο

Gt

----------


## toula_nomikou

Το καλυτερο προγραμμα σε μενα ειναι μιαμιση ωρα πριν τη προπονηση ομελετα με ασπραδια και ρυζι μια κουταλια μεγαλη μελι μολις αρχιζω προπονηση και πρωτεινη με μπανανα που τη χτυπαω ακριβως μολις τελειωσω τη προπονηση.Δε χρησιμοποιω κανε αλλο συμπληρωμα ποτε οταν ειμαι off season μονο πρωτεινη και βιταμινες.

----------


## KATERINI 144

για αμέσως πριν απλούς,
αλλα δεν τρώω ποτέ αμέσως πριν την προπόνηση Στράτο, τρώω σύνθετους περίπου 2 ώρες πριν.

----------


## Gasturb

Nαι συμφωνω σύνθετους 90 λεπτά πριν ειναι must αλλα για τα λίγα λεπτα πριν ειναι το θεμα   :01. Confused:  

Προσωπικά πίνω 20 γρ whey 15 λεπτά πριν κ 2 μπανάνες μόλις ξεκινάω απο το σπίτι κ βλέπω οτι υπαρχει το nrg που χρειάζομαι    :02. Clown2:  

Gt

----------


## KATERINI 144

βασικά Στράτο η ερώτηση θα έπρεπε να έλεγε και για ποιο σκοπό, αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα αν κάνεις γράμμωση η' όγκο.

αν κάνεις γράμμωση σίγουρα απλούς για να τους κάψεις κατα τη διάρκεια που θα κάνεις βάρη, και να είσαι "άδειος"  αν κάνεις αμέσως μετα αερόβια, για να κάψεις και λίπος.

αν κάνεις όγκο καλύτερα σύνθετους, για να είσαι σίγουρος πως θα έχεις καύσιμα κατά όλη τη διάρκεια τις προπόνησης.

----------


## Gasturb

Εχει μια λογική αυτό Φώτη που λες αλλά μπορούμε κάλλιστα να κάνουμε αεροβική κ στον όγκο ή το πιο συνηθισμένο να κάνουμε πρωινή αεροβική στην γράμμωση οποτε να μην έχουμε ανάγκη τους απλούς   :01. Unsure:  

Gt

----------


## ioannis1

ο κανονας ειναι συνθετοι υδατανθρακες μιαμιση ωρα πριν.δεν χρειαζεσαι υδατανθρακες αμεσως πριν την προπονηση.

----------


## RUHL

Εχω δοκιμασει και τα 3 

Δοκιμασα συνθετο που λενε και οι αλλοι 1 ωρα πριν
Απλο επισης (δεν ξερω τι δεικτη εχει το ριζαλευρω)
Και απλο λιγο πριν την προπονηση και κατα την διαρκεια(ταχτικη Μιλος)


Με τον συνθετο 1 ωρα πριν σε σχεση με το ριζαλευρω ειδου οι παρατηρησεις ας πουμε ημουν πιο αδειος και απο θεμα τσιτασ δλδ να πιανουν τα συμπληρωματα καφες κρεατινη αργινινη ηταν καλυτερα. Προπονηση κανονηκα χωρις να πεσω στην μεση(failure)+ 10 λεπτα πριν 1 φρουτο

Ριζαλευρω(15 λεπτα πριν πιασω βαρη) πριν δεν ημουν τοσο αδειος επιαναν λιγο λιγοτερο τα συμπληρωματα απο αποψη τσιτας η προπονηση εβγαινε κανονικα και στις πιο απετητικες μερες δλδ ποδια χωρις failure  στην μεση   απο δυναμη     (ολες οι προπονησης μου ειναι 1ωρα +++)


Μετα ο μιλος προτεινη μαλτοδεξρινη λιγο πριν πιασεις τα βαρη και μια δοση ακομα μοιρασμενη κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης δλδ να πινεις ανα10-15 λεπτα αναλογως

Λοιπον πηρα 15 γραμ μαλτοδεξρινης 10-20 λεπτα πριν την προπονηση και κατα την διαρκεια εβαλα σε 500 μλ νερο αλλα 25 και επεινα καθε 15 λεπτα μου αρεσε καπως αυτος ο συνδιασμος επειδη δινει διαφορετικη ενεργεια καπως γρηγορη και εντονη η μαλτοδεξρινη και καθε φορα που επηνα ανεβενα και στο τελος δεν ειχα failure στην μεση της προπονησης βγηκε κανονικα .Γνωμη μου  νομιζω η αργινηνη και τα λοιπα νομιζω επιαναν καλυτερα 

Σημειωση δοκιμασα να παρω 25 γραμ μαλτοδεξρινης μονο πριν την προπονηση και οχι κατα την διαρκεια μετα απο ενα 30 λεπτο φοβερο failure μεχρι που νυσταζα  :01. lol:

----------


## Muscleboss

> ο κανονας ειναι συνθετοι υδατανθρακες μιαμιση ωρα πριν.δεν χρειαζεσαι υδατανθρακες αμεσως πριν την προπονηση.


πιο σωστά δε γίνεται να το πούμε....!!!!  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Gasturb

Σεβαστή η αποψή σας γιάννη κ πάνο, αλλά με την εφαρμόγη της whey+banana νιώθω πιο πλήρης με μεγαλύτερα αποθέματα ενέργειας χωρίς καμμία στομαχική ενόχληση. Δεν νομίζω ότι ειναι κ άσχημη λύση αφού τα θρεπτικά στοιχεία που με παρέχουν είναι άκρως ικανοποιητικά.

Gt

----------


## Muscleboss

Από ότι φαίνεται πρέπει να γράψω ένα άρθρο για την προ-προπονητική διατροφή. Το είχα κοιτάξει και παλιότερα και έχω μαζέψει όλο το απαράιτητο υλικό, αλλά να δώ πότε θα βρώ χρόνο να το κάνω γιατί χρειάζεται αρκετό....

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

οντως χρειαζεται ενα αρθρο γιατι αποτι βλεπω πρεπει να ξεχωρισουμε οτι αλλο το τι νοιωθουμε τρωγοντας κατι και αλλο τι χρειαζεται πραγματι ο ο οργανισμος.

----------


## Gasturb

Πριν την προπόνηση τι?

----------


## alexander

παιδιά πως σας φάινετε το παρακάτω γεύμα καμιά ώρα πριν απο προπόνηση με βάρη; 5-6 βραστά ασπράδια κ 30-40 γρ υδατάνθρακα απο ψωμί ή δημιτριακά. βασικά τι υδατάνθρακα πρέπει πριν απο τα βάρη;   :05. Weights:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

o RUHL μου ειχε πει οτι 1,30 - 2,30 ωρα πριν την προπονηση τρωμε κρεας με υδατανθρακα μετριο προς ψηλο,ριζυ η βρωμη δλδ...

----------


## Muscleboss

alexander, αν σε αυτό το διάστημα τα χονεύεις (ενοώ δεν ειναι βαρύ το στομάχι σου) είσαι οκ. θα προτιμούσα ψωμί ολικής.

πάντως τελευταίες ερευνες για την προ-προπονητική διατροφή δείχνουν ότι η λήψη συμπληρωμάτων πρωτείνης πριν την προπόνηση είναι πολύ σημαντική. ωστόσο και τα ασπράδια που λές είναι πολύ καλή πηγή αμινοξέων.  :03. Thumb up:  

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

> παιδιά πως σας φάινετε το παρακάτω γεύμα καμιά ώρα πριν απο προπόνηση με βάρη; 5-6 βραστά ασπράδια κ 30-40 γρ υδατάνθρακα απο ψωμί ή δημιτριακά. βασικά τι υδατάνθρακα πρέπει πριν απο τα βάρη;


Αναλογως το σχεδιο σου και σε τι φαση βρησκεσε εγω προτημω χαμηλου γλυκεμεικου δεικτη οπως ρυζι η ψωμι ολικης η μακαρονια(στον ογκο αυτα ψωμι και μακαρονι) και κανενα φρουτο ενα 30 λεπτο πριν καλα ειναι για σταθερη ενεργεια κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης

Αλλα σε καποιες φασεις ετρωγα και ρυζαλευρο 20 λεπτα πριν πιασω βαρη υψηλου γλεικεμεικου δεικτη  και πανω στην προπονηση μαλτοδεξρινη ηταν καπως διαφορετικα πρεπει να δοκημασεις 

Αλλα αναλογως και τις χονευτικες σου ικανοτητες μερικες φορες τυχαινε να φαω και 1 ωρα και 40 λεπτα γευμα πριν την προπονηση και δεν ειχα χονευτικα προβληματα

----------


## alexander

ναι μετά απο καμιά ώρα είμαι κομπλέ...ευχαριστώ   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## tezaman

τα αυγά τι είδος πρωτεΐνης έχουνε? αργή γρήγορη η και τα δύο?

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

fast!!!!  :02. Rocking:

----------


## tezaman

> fast!!!!


rock on baby!

----------


## lobi

Τι προτείνετε για πρωινό έτσι ώστε να υπαρχει ενέργεια στην προπόνηση(κάνω την προπονηση μου νωρίς 10¨30 το πρωι)

----------


## thegravijia

πιτακη βρωμης ΜΕ ΑΥΓΑ ...100-200γραμμαρια βρωμης..+ μια πολυβιταμινη+ φρουτα + ΚΑΦΕ

----------


## flinstone

> Τι προτείνετε για πρωινό έτσι ώστε να υπαρχει ενέργεια στην προπόνηση(κάνω την προπονηση μου νωρίς 10¨30 το πρωι)


κατ'αρχην πες μας κιλα, τι ωρα ξυπνας και τους στοχους σου.

----------


## lobi

8 το πρωι ,1.78,78κιλα ειμαι σε περιοδο ογκου

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> πιτακη βρωμης ΜΕ ΑΥΓΑ ...100-200γραμμαρια βρωμης..+ μια πολυβιταμινη+ φρουτα + ΚΑΦΕ


^^+1. 

5 ασπράδια +1 ολόκληρο. 100+ κάτι γραμμάρια βρώμη. Καμια 100ml γάλα αν θες για να γίνει πιο αφράτο. Από πάνω 1κ.σ μέλι και λίγη κανέλα για γεύση και είσαι άρχοντας.
Δες το βίντεο και τα σχόλια
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1622

----------


## lobi

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια θα το δοκιμασω.να ρωτησω και μετα αυτο το πρωινο μετα απο ποση ωρα μπορω να παω για προπονηση?αν το φαω στις 9 καλα ειναι να αρχισω προπονηση στισ 10:30?

----------


## savage

> αν το φαω στις 9 καλα ειναι να αρχισω προπονηση στισ 10:30?


ναι καλα ειναι. κ γω 1μιση ωρα με την πιτα βρωμης κανω προπονηση.εγω βαζω 8 ασπραδια κ 2 κροκους,αλλα τελος παντων γουστα ειναι αυτα

----------


## lobi

ειδες διαφορα στην προπονηση?

----------


## savage

> ειδες διαφορα στην προπονηση?


ναι δε μπορω να πω. με κραταει σε υψηλα ενεργειακα επιπεδα ακομα κ τωρα που κανω διαιτα. Βεβαια για να πω ολη την αληθεια το πρωινο μου περιλαμβανει εκτος απο τα 8 ασπραδια κ τους 2 κροκους κ 80 γραμ κουακερ κ 3 κουταλιες της σουπας μελι κ χυμο 4 πορτοκαλιων κ 400 ml πρασινο τσαι,οποτε μιλαμε για πολυ δυνατο πρωινο! :08. Toast:

----------


## lobi

εισαι σε διαιτα με αυτο το πρωινο????

----------


## savage

> εισαι σε διαιτα με αυτο το πρωινο????


ναι φυσικα. βεβαια εννοω διαιτα με μειωμενους υδατανθρακες στα πλαισια του body building,οχι διαιτα πεινας σαν αυτες που προτεινουν οι "εγκυροι" διατροφολογοι που εχουν μονο σουπες κ τετοια.Σουπες τρωνε οι αρρωστοι κ οι μισοπεθαμενοι κ δοξα τω Θεω,απεχω παρα σαγγας απο αυτο το σταδιο.χαχαχα :01. ROFL: 
Εννοειται πως εξακολουθω να τρωω οσο μια ολοκληρη οικογενεια,αλλα εχω αλλους στοχους σε σχεση με το μεσο ανθρωπο.Ιδου η διατροφη μου,αν θες να την δεις.
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...?t=6326&page=2
Οπως βλεπεις μονο το πρωινο ειναι πλουσιο σε υδατανθρακα,ωστε να ανταπεξελθω στην προπονηση που ακολουθει,ενω υπαρχει κ καποια ποσοτητα υδατανθρακα στο μεταπροπονητικο ωστε να επιτευχθει υπερπληρωση γλυκογονου.Ολη την υπολοιπη μερα οπως βλεπεις τρωω μονο σαλατες αντι για υδατανθρακες.Εχω φαει ο,τι πρασινο υπαρχει τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες(μαρουλι,μπροκολο,λαχανο,αγγουρι κτλ)!Ουφ ουτε χελωνα να'μουν!!!

----------


## sctp

> ναι φυσικα. βεβαια εννοω διαιτα με μειωμενους υδατανθρακες στα πλαισια του body building,οχι διαιτα πεινας σαν αυτες που προτεινουν οι "εγκυροι" διατροφολογοι που εχουν μονο σουπες κ τετοια.Σουπες τρωνε οι αρρωστοι κ οι μισοπεθαμενοι κ δοξα τω Θεω,απεχω παρα σαγγας απο αυτο το σταδιο.χαχαχα
> Εννοειται πως εξακολουθω να τρωω οσο μια ολοκληρη οικογενεια,αλλα εχω αλλους στοχους σε σχεση με το μεσο ανθρωπο.Ιδου η διατροφη μου,αν θες να την δεις.
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...?t=6326&page=2
> Οπως βλεπεις μονο το πρωινο ειναι πλουσιο σε υδατανθρακα,ωστε να ανταπεξελθω στην προπονηση που ακολουθει,ενω υπαρχει κ καποια ποσοτητα υδατανθρακα στο μεταπροπονητικο ωστε να επιτευχθει υπερπληρωση γλυκογονου.Ολη την υπολοιπη μερα οπως βλεπεις τρωω μονο σαλατες αντι για υδατανθρακες.Εχω φαει ο,τι πρασινο υπαρχει τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες(μαρουλι,μπροκολο,λαχανο,αγγουρι κτλ)!Ουφ ουτε χελωνα να'μουν!!!


Οταν πιασουν οι πολλες οι πεινες δοκιμασε κρεμμυδι ..οχι το φρεσκο..φουσκωνει πολυ και ταιριαζει αρκετα με το κρεας! :08. Toast:

----------


## lobi

αυτο το πρωινο ,και γενικα την διατροφη τις ημερες που εχεις προπονηση την κανεις και τις ημερες που δεν εχεις προπονηση?

----------


## savage

> αυτο το πρωινο ,και γενικα την διατροφη τις ημερες που εχεις προπονηση την κανεις και τις ημερες που δεν εχεις προπονηση?


ναι εννοειται πως τρωω το ιδιο πρωινο κ τις αλλες μερες. το μονο που δεν τρωω ειναι το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα.αντ'αυτου τρωω κανα γιαουρτι με ξηρους καρπους πχ

----------


## lobi

το πιτακι μπορω να το φτιαξω απο το προηγουμενο βραδυ και να το διατηρησω στο ψυγειο?η διατηρειτε και εκρος?το εχει κανει κανεις αυτο?

----------


## savage

> το πιτακι μπορω να το φτιαξω απο το προηγουμενο βραδυ και να το διατηρησω στο ψυγειο?η διατηρειτε και εκρος?το εχει κανει κανεις αυτο?


δε θα στο συνιστουσα. μια φορα το αφησα κ κρυωσε λιγο κ ηταν σκατα. κ μαλλον χαλαει αν το φτιαξεις απο το βραδυ κ το αφησεις κ εκτος ψυγειου.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> το πιτακι μπορω να το φτιαξω απο το προηγουμενο βραδυ και να το διατηρησω στο ψυγειο?η διατηρειτε και εκρος?το εχει κανει κανεις αυτο?


Όντως δε τρώγιεται αν κρυώσει. Αλλά όχι πως χαλάει κιόλας..... κρατάει το αυγό, δε παθαίνει τπτ. Σκεφτείτε τα Πασχαλινά κόκκινα αυγά.

----------


## lobi

ο γυμναστης σημερα μου ειπε και ενναλακτικη προταση .ολα αυτα + μπανανα και μελι αλλα χωρις κροκο στο blender και στην υγεια μας, μου ειπε οτι δεν ,υριζει κα8ολου το αυγο ετσι και ειναι σαν milk shake

----------


## drago

ερωτηση... η βρομη δεν παραειναι αργος υδαταθρακας για να τον φαει 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση???

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ερωτηση... η βρομη δεν παραειναι αργος υδαταθρακας για να τον φαει 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση???


Γι αυτό και τρώει 2-3 κουταλιές μέλι μαζί :03. Thumb up:

----------


## drago

> Γι αυτό και τρώει 2-3 κουταλιές μέλι μαζί


gotcha  :08. Toast:

----------


## J.S.

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φορουμ ! ! ! Λοιπόν αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι πιο είναι το προ-πονητικό γεύμα σας?? Εγώ ας πούμε πίνω ένα scoop πρωτείνης 40-45λεπτά πριν το γυμναστήριο...Εσείς τι κάνετε??Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι πιο αποτελεσματικό ή κατι καλύτερο κατά τη γνώμη σας???Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τις απαντήσεις σας ! ! !  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Aφου τρεις ωρες πριν εχεις φαει ενα στερεο γευμα,40 λεπτα πριν την προ παρε και την πρωτεϊνη.

----------


## killer85

Εγώ αυτό που κάνω είναι το παρακάτω...
1. Δύο ώρες μετά το στερεό γεύμα quaker με 5 ασπράδια και μετά από μια ώρα προπόνηση

ή

2. Αν δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο 2 μετά το στερεό γεύμα 25γρ. whey και quaker και μετά από μισή ώρα προπόνηση...

----------


## -beba-

Εγώ τρώω μια μπανάνα μισή ώρα πριν την προπόνηση. Οταν το θυμάμαι μαζί με την μπανάνα παίρνω και αμινοξέα.

----------


## paulakos

> Εγώ τρώω μια μπανάνα μισή ώρα πριν την προπόνηση. Οταν το θυμάμαι μαζί με την μπανάνα παίρνω και αμινοξέα.


Ρε Beba οκ να σου κανω μια ερωτηση αλλα μην μου παρεξηγηθεις οκ???
Τα αμινοξεα τα ξεχνας αλλα την μπανανα ποτε ε????ΔΕν παιζεσαι... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## -beba-

Πολύ καλά κατάλαβες. Την μπανάνα δεν την ξεχνάω ποτέ γιατί μου αρέσει πολύ!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Γιατί θα έπρεπε να παρεξηγηθώ όμως?

----------


## Qlim4X

εισαι beba οταν μεγαλωσεις θα μαθεις


εγω παλι πριν την προπονηση (30λεπτα) κανω ενα τρελο boost με αμινοξεα νιτρικα κρεατινη δεξτροζη.

και εχω τοση ενεργεια και διαθεση ωστε να καθομε με τις ωρες στο γυμναστηριο

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Qlim4X, ακόμη και τώρα που είσαι σε γράμμωση πίνεις δεξτρόζη προ-προπονητικά;

----------


## Qlim4X

> Qlim4X, ακόμη και τώρα που είσαι σε γράμμωση πίνεις δεξτρόζη προ-προπονητικά;


οχι αγορινα.

μονο προτεινη 90αρα βιταμηνες αμινοξεα.

μολις τελιοσω γραμμοση θα κανω ενα load να μπαλαρο για να μην ειναι φιλο και φτερο :01. Wink:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

οταν ο george λεει παντα σε ογκο 
οι κακοπροαιρετοι τον λενε <ογκολαγνο>
καταλαβες;;;

----------


## beatshooter

Ειμαι γραμμωση.Εχετε να προτεινετε κατι πριν την προπ ωστε να εχω ενεργεια κατα την προπονηση?

----------


## noz1989

Δες κανενα dvd με pros και ακουσε τα τραγουσια που σε πορωνουν!!!

LOL!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ένα σκέτο καφέ. Τπτ άλλο. Οποιοσδήποτε υδατάνθρακας εκείνη την ώρα θα εμποδίσει τη μέγιστη δυνατή καύση λίπους κατά τη προπόνηση,

----------


## thegravijia

για μενα ειναι τελειως λαθος να τρωτε πριν την προπονηση .
πχ ενα σκουπ η 5 ασπραδια με κουακερ...

ενα στερεο γευμα κανα 2 ωρο πριν ειναι οτι πρεπει 

εξαλου λεμε οι υδαΤΑΝΘρακες της προηγουμενης μερας θα κανουν τη δουλεια για τη σημερινη προπονηση/

για μενα πριν την προπονα κανας καφες με κανα νιτρικο ειναι οτι πρεπει

----------


## AGGELOS.K

> για μενα ειναι τελειως λαθος να τρωτε πριν την προπονηση .
> πχ ενα σκουπ η 5 ασπραδια με κουακερ...
> 
> ενα στερεο γευμα κανα 2 ωρο πριν ειναι οτι πρεπει 
> 
> εξαλου λεμε οι υδαΤΑΝΘρακες της προηγουμενης μερας θα κανουν τη δουλεια για τη σημερινη προπονηση/
> 
> για μενα πριν την προπονα κανας καφες με κανα νιτρικο ειναι οτι πρεπει


+1 Ότι καλύτερο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

σωστός ο σύντροφος βιγιας.

----------


## beatshooter

Στερεο γευμα γαλα+κουακερ 2+ωρες πριν την προπονα.

Καφε ποση ωρα πριν να πινω?Φραπε σκετο κανει?Ελληνικος δεν μ αρεσει.

----------


## killer85

Βασικά δύο ώρες μετά το στερεό γεύμα αν κρατάει η προπονησή σου 45 λεπτά με 1 ώρα... αν κρατάει παραπάνω, έχεις και αερόβια μετά θα αφήσεις τον οργανισμό πολύ ώρα χωρίς τροφή... Έτσι δεν είναι η κάνω λάθος?

----------


## beatshooter

> Βασικά δύο ώρες μετά το στερεό γεύμα αν κρατάει η προπονησή σου 45 λεπτά με 1 ώρα... αν κρατάει παραπάνω, έχεις και αερόβια μετά θα αφήσεις τον οργανισμό πολύ ώρα χωρίς τροφή... Έτσι δεν είναι η κάνω λάθος?


Ετσι ειναι...Γιαυτο οταν εχω βαρη+αεροβιο παω 1~1.5ωρα μετα το στερεο γευμα(συνηθως γαλα+δημητρια+βρωμη).

Βεβαια δεν ξερωαν κανω καλα....

----------


## KONSTANTINOS USA7

> Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φορουμ ! ! ! Λοιπόν αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι πιο είναι το προ-πονητικό γεύμα σας?? Εγώ ας πούμε πίνω ένα scoop πρωτείνης 40-45λεπτά πριν το γυμναστήριο...Εσείς τι κάνετε??Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι πιο αποτελεσματικό ή κατι καλύτερο κατά τη γνώμη σας???Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τις απαντήσεις σας ! ! !




Social Bookmark
Rating: N/R (Why No rating?)
Rate This Product

Product Description Supplement Facts Recommended Usage Rating
MuscleTech
Nitro-Tech® NOP-47™
Pre-workout Protein

A NEW protein revolution has begun. Be at the forefront of the newest hardcore sports nutrition movement – pre-workout protein! You cannot overlook protein supplementation before workouts. This increases the amount of musclebuilding amino acids available to your hardworking muscles during your workout!

NOP-47™ is a pre-workout protein formula that combines leucine and BCAA-rich whey protein isolate, arginine, creatine and the remarkable bioactive whey protein hydrolysate dubbed NOP-47! This advanced compound was procured through pioneering research conducted at the world-renowned University of Connecticut. Using a very expensive and resource-intensive process called Peptide Mining Technology, the NOP-47 peptide is extracted to obtain the specifically chosen amino acid sequence. In addition to providing your body with important amino acid substrates, the whey protein hydrolysate NOP-47 is also a vasodilating agent shown to expand blood vessels!

Each serving of Nitro-Tech® NOP-47™ supplies you with 25 grams of high-quality protein per serving!

This protein component provides ultra-pure whey protein isolate delivering leucine and additional BCAAs which are important for building muscle.

The protein component also delivers 5,000 mg of the advanced, scientifically researched whey protein hydrolysate NOP-47.

    * WHEY ISOLATE WHEY ISOLATE
    * 5000 mg NOP-47 5000 mg NOP-47
    * Leucine, BCAAs, Arginine & More
    * 25 g PROTEIN

NitroTech NOP47 - 1.65 lbs - Chocolate
Serving Size: 1 scoop (46 g)
Servings Per Container: 16
Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value *
Calories: 170
Total Carbohydrates 18 g	
	6%
  Sugars 2 g 	

Protein 25 g	
	50%
Calcium 70 mg	
	7%
Iron 0.1 mg	
	1%
Sodium 210 mg	
	9%
Nitro-Tech® NOP-47™ Blend 10,564 mg 	
	**
NOP-47™ Max NOP-47™ (whey protein hydrolysate)
Amino FX
Creatine monohydrate
L-leucine
L-isoleucine
L-valine 	
	**
ArgiSurge™
L-arginine AKG (alpha-ketoglutarate)
L-carnosine (beta-alanine and histidine dipeptide)
L-glutamine	
	**
Enzyplex™
Papain
Amylase 	
	**
Other Ingredients: MALTODEXTRIN, HYPER-PURE WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE (ION-EXCHANGED, 90% PURITY), NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVORS, CITRIC ACID, MALIC ACID, ANTIFOAM (CANOLA OIL, ETHOXYLATED SORBITAN MONOPALMITATE, ETHOXYLATED FATTY ACID, WATER, SORBITAN MONOSTEARATE, HYDROPHOBIC SILICA, FATTY ACIDS, BUTYLATED HYDROXYTOLUENE), SUCRALOSE, ACESULFAME-POTASSIUM, FD&C RED NO. 40 LAKE, FD&C RED NO. 40.

Allergen Warning: CONTAINS MILK AND SOY INGREDIENTS


* Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie per day diet.
** Daily value not established.

45 μην before παίρνω το animal m-stak και 15 λεπτά αργότερα παίρνω το καινούργιο προϊόν από την muscletech το nitro nop47...και πηγαίνεις στο γυμναστήριο turbo....επί την ευκαιρία είδα σε τιμές σαν πουλάνε στην ελλάδα τα προϊόντα τις universal και τις muscletech κα έπαθα εγκεφαλικό...έλεος!

----------


## just

> Ένα σκέτο καφέ. Τπτ άλλο. Οποιοσδήποτε υδατάνθρακας εκείνη την ώρα θα εμποδίσει τη μέγιστη δυνατή καύση λίπους κατά τη προπόνηση,


και εγω που ειμαι σε γραμμωση-χασιμο λιπους πινω ενα δυνατο φραπε  :01. Smile:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

45 μην before παίρνω το animal m-stak και 15 λεπτά αργότερα παίρνω το καινούργιο προϊόν από την muscletech το nitro nop47...και πηγαίνεις στο γυμναστήριο turbo....επί την ευκαιρία είδα σε τιμές σαν πουλάνε στην ελλάδα τα προϊόντα τις universal και τις muscletech κα έπαθα εγκεφαλικό...έλεος![/QUOTE]

σου δουλευει αυτο της Τech η ειναι απο τις γνωστες παπαρολογιες τους που υποσχονται τα χιλια μυρια αλλα απο αποτελεσματα τπτ???

----------


## KONSTANTINOS USA7

> 45 μην before παίρνω το animal m-stak και 15 λεπτά αργότερα παίρνω το καινούργιο προϊόν από την muscletech το nitro nop47...και πηγαίνεις στο γυμναστήριο turbo....επί την ευκαιρία είδα σε τιμές σαν πουλάνε στην ελλάδα τα προϊόντα τις universal και τις muscletech κα έπαθα εγκεφαλικό...έλεος!


σου δουλευει αυτο της Τech η ειναι απο τις γνωστες παπαρολογιες τους που υποσχονται τα χιλια μυρια αλλα απο αποτελεσματα τπτ???[/QUOTE]

ότι έχει προϊόντα παπαριές ναι..αλλα προσωπικά σε εμενα έχω δει διαφορα μονο στο nitro tech και στο cell tech..και μην διαβάζετε τι γραφουν στα reviews για την muscletech...την πολεμάνε πολύ αυτή την εταιρία....το καινούργιο που έβγαλαν είναι το cell tech σε κάψουλες και το nitro nop47 το οποιο είναι pre workout το οποιο έχει  25 gr protein -no-creatine-glutamine..τα πάντα...φοβερό προϊόν..

----------


## superman79

> σου δουλευει αυτο της Τech η ειναι απο τις γνωστες παπαρολογιες τους που υποσχονται τα χιλια μυρια αλλα απο αποτελεσματα τπτ???


ότι έχει προϊόντα παπαριές ναι..αλλα προσωπικά σε εμενα έχω δει διαφορα μονο στο nitro tech και στο cell tech..και μην διαβάζετε τι γραφουν στα reviews για την muscletech...την πολεμάνε πολύ αυτή την εταιρία....το καινούργιο που έβγαλαν είναι το cell tech σε κάψουλες και το nitro nop47 το οποιο είναι pre workout το οποιο έχει  25 gr protein -no-creatine-glutamine..τα πάντα...φοβερό προϊόν..[/QUOTE]

παρολο που δεν ειμαι φανατικος της εταιριας , οφειλω να πω οτι εχει και εμενα το σελλ δουλεψε οταν το χρησιμοποιησα, . Ακριβο βεβαια οπως ολα της τα προιοιντα ... και η τοση διαφημηση μουτη κανει αντιπαθιτικη αυτη την εταιρεια ρε παιδι

----------


## Mitsen

> Ρε Beba οκ να σου κανω μια ερωτηση αλλα μην μου παρεξηγηθεις οκ???
> Τα αμινοξεα τα ξεχνας αλλα την μπανανα ποτε ε????ΔΕν παιζεσαι...


axaxxa Τι είπε το παλικάρι! τώρα το διάβασα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ότι έχει προϊόντα παπαριές ναι..αλλα προσωπικά σε εμενα έχω δει διαφορα μονο στο nitro tech και στο cell tech..και μην διαβάζετε τι γραφουν στα reviews για την muscletech...την πολεμάνε πολύ αυτή την εταιρία....το καινούργιο που έβγαλαν είναι το cell tech σε κάψουλες και το nitro nop47 το οποιο είναι pre workout το οποιο έχει  25 gr protein -no-creatine-glutamine..τα πάντα...φοβερό προϊόν..


παρολο που δεν ειμαι φανατικος της εταιριας , οφειλω να πω οτι εχει και εμενα το σελλ δουλεψε οταν το χρησιμοποιησα, . Ακριβο βεβαια οπως ολα της τα προιοιντα ... και η τοση διαφημηση μουτη κανει αντιπαθιτικη αυτη την εταιρεια ρε παιδι[/QUOTE]

επειδη εχω ακουσει και απο αλλους καλα λογια για την cell και την nitro σκεφτομαι να κανω καναν κυκλο με αυτες μολις ξαναμπω στον ογκο

----------


## chaniotis.manos

μπανανα και αμινοξεα υγρα και εισαι οκ!!!

----------


## StefPat

Κι για αυτούς που δν έχουν συμπληρώματα; (πόσο χρόνο πριν κ'΄τι φαγητό)
(εγώ προσωπικά ρωτάω για όγκο, γιατί θέλω να'χω ενέργεια, να κάθομαι κι να το ευχαριστιέμαι στο γυμν, πολύ!  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## Devil

> Κι για αυτούς που δν έχουν συμπληρώματα; (πόσο χρόνο πριν κ'΄τι φαγητό)
> (εγώ προσωπικά ρωτάω για όγκο, γιατί θέλω να'χω ενέργεια, να κάθομαι κι να το ευχαριστιέμαι στο γυμν, πολύ!  )


κανονικο φαγητο 

2 ωρες πριν

----------


## beefmeup

> κανονικο φαγητο 
> 
> 2 ωρες πριν


ω,ναι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## StefPat

δηλ. να μην φάω τίποτα ενδιάμεσα αυτού.. μάλιστα..  :01. Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ, κι σρΥ που πετάχτηκα εδώ μέσα έτσι, απλά ήταν κάπως στο θέμα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Luffy

καφε γτ πριν την προπο?

----------


## GiannhsLar

Για τν τσιτα.

----------


## Eddie

> γιατι δεν παιρνεις το jack3d κανα 15 πριν την πρπονηση??? και βαζεις μαζι και τα bcaa....
> 
> δεν ειναι και τοσο ακυρο να την παιρνεις πριν την προπονηση την whey
> πας στην προπο με full αμινοξεα στο αιμα
> 
> τα bcaa ειναι λιγο ακυρα πριν απο την προπο αν εχεις την πρωτεινη μια ωρα πριν
> 
> καλητερα να τα βαλεις ιντρα
> 
> edit: ακυρο μπιλ για τα bcaa intra τωρα θυμηθικα οτι ειναι σε σκονη


Γιατι φιλε φιλε το πρωτοκολλο λεει 30-45' πριν,και απ οτι φαινεται εχει δικιο.Σημερα το πηρα μιση ωρα πριν και με το που μπηκα δεν ενιωσα τιποτα,μολις περασε κανενα τεταρτο αρχισε να βαραει :01. Mr. Green: 

Τα bcaa οντως δε γινεται ιντρα..αν και νομιζω οτι τα bcaa δεν επιρρεαζουν το νιτρικο,αφου πανε κατευθειαν στο αιμα. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> Γιατι φιλε φιλε το πρωτοκολλο λεει 30-45' πριν,και απ οτι φαινεται εχει δικιο.Σημερα το πηρα μιση ωρα πριν και με το που μπηκα δεν ενιωσα τιποτα,μολις περασε κανενα τεταρτο αρχισε να βαραει
> 
> Τα bcaa οντως δε γινεται ιντρα..αν και νομιζω οτι τα bcaa δεν επιρρεαζουν το νιτρικο,αφου πανε κατευθειαν στο αιμα.


καλα ναι το νιτρικο δεν το επιρεαζουν μπορεις να τα παρεις και μαζι χωρις προβλημα

το θεμα ειναι οτι πανε τσαμπα με την πρωτεινη στην 1 ωρα πριν :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> καλα ναι το νιτρικο δεν το επιρεαζουν μπορεις να τα παρεις και μαζι χωρις προβλημα
> 
> το θεμα ειναι οτι πανε τσαμπα με την πρωτεινη στην 1 ωρα πριν


Για παρτο αλλιως?? :02. Confused2:

----------


## Devil

> Για παρτο αλλιως??


χαχαχαχαχαχα

λοιπον 

παιρνεις την πρωτεινη μια ωρα πριν

οταν πας στην προπο εχεις ηδη αμινοξεα στο αιμα

τα bcaa δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα παρεις τοτε εφοσον υπαρχουν αμινοξεα απο την πρωτεινη....

αρα τι παρεις bcaa 10' prewo τι παρεις whey 1 ωρα πριν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα

----------


## manos_

> χαχαχαχαχαχα
> 
> λοιπον 
> 
> παιρνεις την πρωτεινη μια ωρα πριν
> 
> οταν πας στην προπο εχεις ηδη αμινοξεα στο αιμα
> 
> τα bcaa δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα παρεις τοτε εφοσον υπαρχουν αμινοξεα απο την πρωτεινη....
> ...


 
σωστος εγω το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα το ειχα οταν επαιρνα ανιμαλ νιτρο και 10 γραμαρια bcaa της πουτανας λεμε.Ποτε δεν ημουν υπερ της whey πριν την προπονα.

----------


## giorgospet

Όταν παίρνεις νιτρικό το στομάχι πρέπει να είναι άδειο (δηλ. αν έχεις καταναλώση γεύμα 2,5 ώρες πριν είσαι οκ, δεν χρειάζεσαι πρωτείνη μια ώρα πριν την προπό), καλό είναι να παίρνεις bcaa για να μειώσεις την μυική φθορά κατα την προπό. Μετά την προπό παίρνεις πάλι bcaa για αυξήσεις τον αναβολισμό.

----------


## Surfer

> *Όταν παίρνεις νιτρικό το στομάχι πρέπει να είναι άδειο* (δηλ. αν έχεις καταναλώση γεύμα 2,5 ώρες πριν είσαι οκ, δεν χρειάζεσαι πρωτείνη μια ώρα πριν την προπό), καλό είναι να παίρνεις bcaa για να μειώσεις την μυική φθορά κατα την προπό. Μετά την προπό παίρνεις πάλι bcaa για αυξήσεις τον αναβολισμό.



 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> σωστος εγω το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα το ειχα οταν επαιρνα ανιμαλ νιτρο και 10 γραμαρια bcaa της πουτανας λεμε.Ποτε δεν ημουν υπερ της whey πριν την προπονα.


κοιτα αυτη νομιζω ειναι η καλυτερη λυση αλλα εξαρτατε απο τα γευματα πριν
δλδ και εγω αυτο κανω στο περιπου




> Όταν παίρνεις νιτρικό το στομάχι πρέπει να είναι άδειο (δηλ. αν έχεις καταναλώση γεύμα 2,5 ώρες πριν είσαι οκ, δεν χρειάζεσαι πρωτείνη μια ώρα πριν την προπό), καλό είναι να παίρνεις bcaa για να μειώσεις την μυική φθορά κατα την προπό. Μετά την προπό παίρνεις πάλι bcaa για αυξήσεις τον αναβολισμό.


θεωρικα ναι 2,5 ωρες κανονικα για να ειναι αδειο θελει 4-5ωρες

το jack3d μονο νιτιρικο δεν θεωρητε.... δεν το παιρνεις μονο για την AAKG

τα bcaa δεν μπορι να τα παρει στο intra γιατι ειναι bulk σε σκονη...

----------


## Manos1989

2,5 ώρες νηστικός θέλει?!?!?

Γίνεται να το πάρω με το που ξυπνήσω,να φάω 15 λεπτά μετά πρωινό(βρώμη+whey) και 1 μετά να πάω gym?
Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος που μου βγαίνει μιας και αναγκαστικά πάω gym το πρωί πριν τη δουλειά γιατί το απόγευμα γίνεται χαμός.

----------


## manos_

> 2,5 ώρες νηστικός θέλει?!?!?
> 
> Γίνεται να το πάρω με το που ξυπνήσω,να φάω 15 λεπτά μετά πρωινό(βρώμη+whey) και 1 μετά να πάω gym?
> Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος που μου βγαίνει μιας και αναγκαστικά πάω gym το πρωί πριν τη δουλειά γιατί το απόγευμα γίνεται χαμός.


κανονικα πρεπει να εχεις φαει δυο ωρες πριν να παρεις το νιτρικο και μετα προπονηση.Αν δεν βρει φαι το νιτρικο στο συστημα θα σε ζαλισει.Οχι 15 λεπτα ρε θελει μιση ωρα με 45 λεπτα να αποροφηθει χανεις ενα 40 τις εκατο μην σου πω 50.

----------


## Manos1989

> κανονικα πρεπει να εχεις φαει δυο ωρες πριν να παρεις το νιτρικο και μετα προπονηση.Αν δεν βρει φαι το νιτρικο στο συστημα θα σε ζαλισει.Οχι 15 λεπτα ρε θελει μιση ωρα με 45 λεπτα να αποροφηθει χανεις ενα 40 τις εκατο μην σου πω 50.


Αν το παίρνω και περιμένω 30 λεπτά,τρώω και μετά από 1 ώρα γυμναστήριο είναι οκ δηλαδή? :01. Unsure:

----------


## manos_

> Αν το παίρνω και περιμένω 30 λεπτά,τρώω και μετά από 1 ώρα γυμναστήριο είναι οκ δηλαδή?


ε δεν θα το λεγα χανεις το αρχικο τσιτωμα απο το συμπληρωμα το οποιο προερχετε 30 με 45 λεπτα μετα την ληψη και τοτε πρεπει να εισαι στο τζιμ αλλα αφου δεν μπορεις αλλοιως δεν μαμιετε παρτο ετσι και οτι βγει.

----------


## noz1989

> χαχαχαχαχαχα
> 
> λοιπον 
> 
> *παιρνεις την πρωτεινη μια ωρα πριν*
> 
> *οταν πας στην προπο εχεις ηδη αμινοξεα στο αιμα*
> 
> τα bcaa δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα παρεις τοτε εφοσον υπαρχουν αμινοξεα απο την πρωτεινη....
> ...


Αν εχει φαει κανονικο φαι 2-3 ωρες πριν την προπο, δεν θα εχει amino στο αιμα??

Θελω να πω οτι και χωρις την whey θα τα εχεις!

----------


## Devil

> Αν εχει φαει κανονικο φαι 2-3 ωρες πριν την προπο, δεν θα εχει amino στο αιμα??
> 
> Θελω να πω οτι και χωρις την whey θα τα εχεις!


ναι θα τα εχεις αλλα εξαρταται απο το τι θα εχεις φαι, αν θα το εχεις χωνεψει κτλ κτλ

πρωσοπικα προτιμο φαι πριν απο την προπονηση (2-3 ωρες πριν)

και σαν prewo αμινοξεα με η' χωρις υδατανθρακες (αναλογα με την φαση)

----------


## Maxwell Wolfen

δηλαδη αν για παραδειγμα φαω το μεσημερι στις 3 και κατι και μετα κατα τις 6 μια whey + μπανανα και γυμναστηριο στις 7..που μπορει να χωρεσει και ενα νιτρικο εκει μεσα?γινεται κατα την αποψη σας?

----------


## Devil

> δηλαδη αν για παραδειγμα φαω το μεσημερι στις 3 και κατι και μετα κατα τις 6 μια whey + μπανανα και γυμναστηριο στις 7..που μπορει να χωρεσει και ενα νιτρικο εκει μεσα?γινεται κατα την αποψη σας?


μπανανα και whey μιση ωρα πριν και νιτρικο μιση ωρα πριν την προπονηση

----------


## Maxwell Wolfen

> μπανανα και whey μιση ωρα πριν και νιτρικο μιση ωρα πριν την προπονηση


οκ θα το δοκιμασω ελπιζω να πιασει το νιτρικο επειδη θελει αδειο στομαχι για αυτο....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

γιατι 8ες να τα κανεις ολα αχταρμα??δεν σε καλυπτει το μεσημεριανο και μετα μονο το νιτρικο???τι πατε και τα βαζετε ολα μαζι δεν καταλαβαινω...αμα εχεις φαει ενα καλο μεσημεριανο θα εχεις αμινοξεα στο αιμα σου...

----------


## Dreiko

> γιατι 8ες να τα κανεις ολα αχταρμα??δεν σε καλυπτει το μεσημεριανο και μετα μονο το νιτρικο???τι πατε και τα βαζετε ολα μαζι δεν καταλαβαινω...αμα εχεις φαει ενα καλο μεσημεριανο θα εχεις αμινοξεα στο αιμα σου...


αφου τρωει στις 3 και παει 7 προπονηση εχει 4 ωρες κενο....και αν κανει καμια ωριτσα ακομα στο γυμναστηριο παει 8...αρα 5 ωρες κενο απο γευμα σε γευμα...δεν ειναι πολυ...?

----------


## Luffy

και δουλευει??? τι καφε ?? και τον πινετε μπαμ και κατω?? σορρυ για τις ερωτησεις ειναι προτιμοτερο απο μια μπανανα? ευχαριστω

----------


## chaniotis.manos

καφε κανονικο!οχι καφε χωρις καφεινη βεβαια.εννοειται αυτο.αν σε πιανει βεβαια κιολας εσενα ο καφες.εμενα προσωπικα δεν με πιανει.απο αλλους εχ ακουσει οτι τους τιναζει και πινουνε παντα.τωρα αυτο ειναι στον καθενα.και μια μπανανα πριν η γνωμη μου ειναι καλο θα ηταν.

----------


## giorgospet

Ωραία πίνει το νιτρικό στις 6 και πάει 6:30 γυμν. ή να οργανώση την διατροφή του.

----------


## Dreiko

> Ωραία πίνει το νιτρικό στις 6 και πάει 6:30 γυμν. ή να οργανώση την διατροφή του.


εσυ καλα τα λες :03. Thumb up: ....αυτον τον ρωτησες αν μπορει να το ρυθμισει το ολο προγραμμα?δεν ξερεις τι παιζει με δουλειες η αλλες υποχρεωσεις...

----------


## Eddie

> γιατι 8ες να τα κανεις ολα αχταρμα??δεν σε καλυπτει το μεσημεριανο και μετα μονο το νιτρικο???τι πατε και τα βαζετε ολα μαζι δεν καταλαβαινω...αμα εχεις φαει ενα καλο μεσημεριανο θα εχεις αμινοξεα στο αιμα σου...


Πες μου εσυ ενα καλο μεσημεριανο που εχει τουλαχιστον 10γρ bcaa και χωνευεται σε μια ωρα ωστε να πας προπονηση.Περιμενω απαντηση :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Πες μου εσυ ενα καλο μεσημεριανο που εχει τουλαχιστον 10γρ bcaa και χωνευεται σε μια ωρα ωστε να πας προπονηση.Περιμενω απαντηση


 o,τι να ναι...εσυ εχεις κολλησει με τα bcaa...λοιπον,εφοσον τρωει λιγο μετα τις 3,αμα φαει κρεας με μπολικους υδατανθρακες(ειτε ρυζι,ειτε μαυρο ψωμι) και μια σαλατα σε αρκετη ποσοτητα και γυρω στις 6 κ κατι πιει το νιτρικο κ μετα παει προπονηση που ειναι το προβλημα??

αμα ειναι μεγαλο το μεσημεριανο μια χαρα σε κραταει...δλδ νταξ...μερικοι νομιζουν οτι αμα παρουν 500 φορες τη μερα whey,μετα bcaa και μετα πανε προπ οτι θα γινουν Arnold...δε θελει υπερβολες :08. Toast:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

μια αλλη απορια που μου εχει κολλησει...αμα πριν την προπ παρω το Jack3d και μολις τελειωσω παρω καθαρη κρεατινη,παιζει τπτ με την καφεινη του Jack3d???σχετικα με αυτο που λενε οτι ακυρωνει τη δραση της

----------


## Maxwell Wolfen

λογικα καθε 3 ωρες θες γευμα....

το μεσημεριανο μ θα ειναι με μπολικο κρεας και υδατανθρακα..δεν ξερω για αλλους αλλα 5 ωρες δε με κραταει..τρωω τις απαραιτητες ποσοτητες (ισως και παραπανω) και μετα απο 2,5 ωρες σιγουρα θα αρχισω να πειναω παλι(γυρω στις 5.30-6),Δεν γινεται να παω γυμναστικη με αδειο στομαχι.Παω gym 7 μεχρι 8.30. εχει τυχει να μην φαω τπτ απο το μεσημερι μεχρι το γυμναστηριο και να με θεριζει η πεινα...δεν ειναι και τοσο ωραιο αυτο το αισθημα αν κανεις γυμναστικη. Πραγματικα με μια πρωτεινη και μπανανα παιζει να μη με πιασει το νιτρικο?

----------


## Eddie

> o,τι να ναι...εσυ εχεις κολλησει με τα bcaa...λοιπον,εφοσον τρωει λιγο μετα τις 3,αμα φαει κρεας με μπολικους υδατανθρακες(ειτε ρυζι,ειτε μαυρο ψωμι) και μια σαλατα σε αρκετη ποσοτητα και γυρω στις 6 κ κατι πιει το νιτρικο κ μετα παει προπονηση που ειναι το προβλημα??
> 
> αμα ειναι μεγαλο το μεσημεριανο μια χαρα σε κραταει...δλδ νταξ...μερικοι νομιζουν οτι αμα παρουν 500 φορες τη μερα whey,μετα bcaa και μετα πανε προπ οτι θα γινουν Arnold...δε θελει υπερβολες


Τοσα ξερεις τοσα λες,απο τις 3 που θα φαει θα παει προπονηση στις 7,θα τελειωσει 8.30 και θα ειναι 5.30 ωρες με τα αμινο απ το μεσημεριανο?αρ γιου σηριους??

Τωρα,ποιος λεει οτι να ναι το χουμε πιασει προ πολλου δε χρειαζεται να το θυμιζεις συνεχεια..




> μια αλλη απορια που μου εχει κολλησει...αμα πριν την προπ παρω το Jack3d και μολις τελειωσω παρω καθαρη κρεατινη,παιζει τπτ με την καφεινη του Jack3d???σχετικα με αυτο που λενε οτι ακυρωνει τη δραση της


Εσυ εχεις κολλησει με αυτο...το οτι το jack3d εχει κρεατινη το ξερεις???

----------


## Maxwell Wolfen

> Τοσα ξερεις τοσα λες,απο τις 3 που θα φαει θα παει προπονηση στις 7,θα τελειωσει 8.30 και θα ειναι 5.30 ωρες με τα αμινο απ το μεσημεριανο?αρ γιου σηριους??
> 
> Τωρα,ποιος λεει οτι να ναι το χουμε πιασει προ πολλου δε χρειαζεται να το θυμιζεις συνεχεια..
> 
> 
> 
> Εσυ εχεις κολλησει με αυτο...το οτι το jack3d εχει κρεατινη το ξερεις???


και εγω αυτο πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ 5 ωρες χωρις food.Αρα το νιτρικο να το παρω οπως ειπαν τα παιδια παραπανω?δλδ μιση ωρα πριν εχοντας προηγηθει ενα μικρογευμα whey+μπανανα?

----------


## Dreiko

> λογικα καθε 3 ωρες θες γευμα....
> 
> το μεσημεριανο μ θα ειναι με μπολικο κρεας και υδατανθρακα..δεν ξερω για αλλους αλλα 5 ωρες δε με κραταει..τρωω τις απαραιτητες ποσοτητες (ισως και παραπανω) και μετα απο 2,5 ωρες σιγουρα θα αρχισω να πειναω παλι(γυρω στις 5.30-6),Δεν γινεται να παω γυμναστικη με αδειο στομαχι.Παω gym 7 μεχρι 8.30. εχει τυχει να μην φαω τπτ απο το μεσημερι μεχρι το γυμναστηριο και να με θεριζει η πεινα...δεν ειναι και τοσο ωραιο αυτο το αισθημα αν κανεις γυμναστικη. Πραγματικα με μια πρωτεινη και μπανανα παιζει να μη με πιασει το νιτρικο?


γι αυτο ακριβως κι εγω ειπα αυτα που ειπα πιο πανω...καταλαβαινω τη θεση σου.οσο για το αν σε πιασει καντο οπως σου ειπε ο devil... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Τοσα ξερεις τοσα λες,απο τις 3 που θα φαει θα παει προπονηση στις 7,θα τελειωσει 8.30 και θα ειναι 5.30 ωρες με τα αμινο απ το μεσημεριανο?αρ γιου σηριους??
> 
> Τωρα,ποιος λεει οτι να ναι το χουμε πιασει προ πολλου δε χρειαζεται να το θυμιζεις συνεχεια..
> 
> 
> 
> Εσυ εχεις κολλησει με αυτο...το οτι το jack3d εχει κρεατινη το ξερεις???


ρε εντι ξεκολλα και μην επιτιθεσαι...εχε χαρη που ειμαι κεφατος σημερα...μην αρχιζεις να κανεις οπως εκαναν και αλλοι...μιλαμε ηρεμα εδω περα...εχεις κατι με μενα??δεν νομιζω...

τεσπα...αυτο που ειπα για τα γευματα πιστευω δεν ειναι τπτ υπερβολικο αμα το βολεψει και παει λιγο νωριτερα απο τις 7...ακουει γνωμες το παλικαρι και πρατει οπως νομιζει...τωρα για την κρεατινη του Jack3d αντε να εχει 1 γρ...το συζυταγαμε και με τον beef χθες...

----------


## Eddie

> τεσπα...αυτο που ειπα για τα γευματα πιστευω δεν ειναι τπτ υπερβολικο αμα το βολεψει και παει λιγο νωριτερα απο τις 7...ακουει γνωμες το παλικαρι και πρατει οπως νομιζει...τωρα για την κρεατινη του Jack3d αντε να εχει 1 γρ...το συζυταγαμε και με τον beef χθες...


Κι αφου εχει ηδη κρεατινη γιατι να να επιρρεαζεται απο την καφεινη?αυτοι που το βγαλανε δε ξερουν?

Ενταξει,σιγουρα το παιδι ακουει γνωμες και βγαζει συμπερασματα.Εσενα η γνωμη σου δλδ ειναι οτι βρισκεις καλη την ιδεα να μεινει 5.30 ωρες με το μεσημεριανο,σωστα??

----------


## giannis64

το καλυτερο 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση ενα ελαφρη στερεο γευμα, νιτρικο (εγω δεν εχω παρει ποτε) και bcaa αμεσως πριν την προονηση, αμεσως μετα την προπονηση πρωτεινη με bcaa και καποιον υδατανθρακα, και μετα απο μια ωρα ενα καλο γευμα!

----------


## Eddie

> το καλυτερο 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση ενα ελαφρη στερεο γευμα, νιτρικο (εγω δεν εχω παρει ποτε) και bcaa αμεσως πριν την προονηση, αμεσως μετα την προπονηση πρωτεινη με bcaa και καποιον υδατανθρακα, και μετα απο μια ωρα ενα καλο γευμα!


Αυτο ναι!Αλλα εγω πχ δε μπορω να χονεψω ενα πληρες γευμα σε 2 ωρες γι αυτο αφηνω μεγαλυτερο περιθωριο και ενδιαμεσα πινω την whey.

----------


## giannis64

και αυτο ειναι σωστο αν κωβεις απο το γευμα για να το κανεις πιο ελαφρη!

----------


## giannis64

αλλα νομιζω οτι βγαινουμε οφ??? :01. Wink:

----------


## Bane

Το στομάχι θεωρείται στην φαρμακευτική άδειο μετά από 2 ώρες εκτός αν το γεύμα έχει πολύ λίπος οπότε πάμε μέχρι και τις 4.
Ναι ξέρω ότι χτες βράδυ που κατεβάζατε πιτόγυρους ρευόσασταν τζατζίκι μέχρι το αυριανό μεσημέρι αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα  :01. Razz: 
Καλή πρωτεινούχα τροφή πριν την προπόνηση είναι το low fat cottage cheese, 12 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης στα 100, περίπου τα 3,5 BCAAs

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Κι αφου εχει ηδη κρεατινη γιατι να να επιρρεαζεται απο την καφεινη?αυτοι που το βγαλανε δε ξερουν?
> 
> Ενταξει,σιγουρα το παιδι ακουει γνωμες και βγαζει συμπερασματα.Εσενα η γνωμη σου δλδ ειναι οτι βρισκεις καλη την ιδεα να μεινει 5.30 ωρες με το μεσημεριανο,σωστα??


 μα αυτο ειναι το θεμα...αμα δεις καποιο λινκ που το συζυταγε ο bane με τον devil θα το διαπιστωσεις...κατι σαν να ακυρωνει εκεινη τη στιγμη τη δραση της κρεατινης η καφεινη...αυτο που ρωταω ειναι εαν την παρεις μονη της την κρεατινη μετα,θα επηρεαστει καθολου απο την καφεινη που βρισκεται απο πριν στον οργανισμο σου???


κοιτα,αυτο με τη μπανανα το ειχα ξαναρωτησει και γω και πηρα την απαντηση που σκεφτομουνα και γω...οτι θα κρασαρεις μετα...οπως εγραψα πιο πριν ειπα να παει το παιδι αν γινεται λιγο πιο νωρις....δεν γνωριζουμε και το προγραμμα του και δεν μπορουμε να απαντησουμε 100% αντικειμενικα...εγω τουλαχιστον οπως ειπα κανω...δεν σκεφτομαι εξαλλου την ωρα που κανω βαρη την πεινα... :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

μεταφερθηκαν καποια ποστ εδω απο το θεμα *Jack3d (USPlabs)* !

εχει ενδιαφερον να δουμε τελικα τις αποψεις των ενεργειων ενος προπροπονητικου!!

----------


## Maxwell Wolfen

> μα αυτο ειναι το θεμα...αμα δεις καποιο λινκ που το συζυταγε ο bane με τον devil θα το διαπιστωσεις...κατι σαν να ακυρωνει εκεινη τη στιγμη τη δραση της κρεατινης η καφεινη...αυτο που ρωταω ειναι εαν την παρεις μονη της την κρεατινη μετα,θα επηρεαστει καθολου απο την καφεινη που βρισκεται απο πριν στον οργανισμο σου???
> 
> 
> κοιτα,αυτο με τη μπανανα το ειχα ξαναρωτησει και γω και πηρα την απαντηση που σκεφτομουνα και γω...οτι θα κρασαρεις μετα...οπως εγραψα πιο πριν ειπα να παει το παιδι αν γινεται λιγο πιο νωρις....δεν γνωριζουμε και το προγραμμα του και δεν μπορουμε να απαντησουμε 100% αντικειμενικα...εγω τουλαχιστον οπως ειπα κανω...δεν σκεφτομαι εξαλλου την ωρα που κανω βαρη την πεινα...


Sorry αλλα το θεμα με το κρασαρισμα γινεται να γινεις πιο συγκεκριμενος?συγνωμη απλως θελω να μαθω για το συγκεριμενο θεμα.Ενταξει μη φανταστεις και καμια προπονηση arnold style..τα κλασσικα 1-2 μυικες ομαδες 4-5 ασκησεις με τρια σετ των 8 και ενα μισαωρο κοιλιακοι.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Sorry αλλα το θεμα με το κρασαρισμα γινεται να γινεις πιο συγκεκριμενος?συγνωμη απλως θελω να μαθω για το συγκεριμενο θεμα.Ενταξει μη φανταστεις και καμια προπονηση arnold style..τα κλασσικα 1-2 μυικες ομαδες 4-5 ασκησεις με τρια σετ των 8 και ενα μισαωρο κοιλιακοι.


 οταν τρως κατι που ανεβαζει πολυ την ινσουλινη στο αιμα,στην αρχη τις προπονησης για λιγο θα πετας(σχετικα με τα κιλα),αλλα στη συνεχια γρηγορα θα πεσει κατακορυφα η ινσουλινη και θα πεσει πολυ και η αποδοση σου...

----------


## Maxwell Wolfen

> οταν τρως κατι που ανεβαζει πολυ την ινσουλινη στο αιμα,στην αρχη τις προπονησης για λιγο θα πετας(σχετικα με τα κιλα),αλλα στη συνεχια γρηγορα θα πεσει κατακορυφα η ινσουλινη και θα πεσει πολυ και η αποδοση σου...


ε τοτε η μπανανα δεν πρεπει να παιζει τοσο ρολο αφου ειναι απο τους υδατανθρακες χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου,,ετσι νομιζω δλδ αν οχι ας με διορθωσει καποιος

----------


## Devil

> ε τοτε η μπανανα δεν πρεπει να παιζει τοσο ρολο αφου ειναι απο τους υδατανθρακες χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου,,ετσι νομιζω δλδ αν οχι ας με διορθωσει καποιος


καλητερα ενα ξυνομηλο :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

> τσεκαρε το λινκ απο πανω


τελικα οντως καταστελει την επιδραση της κρεατινης...κοιτα να δεις...!!!!αμα οντως εχει ημιζωη 4 ωρες...αστα να πανε...

----------


## Eddie

> τελικα οντως καταστελει την επιδραση της κρεατινης...κοιτα να δεις...!!!!αμα οντως εχει ημιζωη 4 ωρες...αστα να πανε...


Aν οντως ισχυει τοτε πρεπει να αναθεωρησουμε για τα συμπληρωματα που παιρνουμε κατα τη γραμμωση γιατι πολλοι παιρνουμε λιποτροπικα που ειναι φουλ καφεινη και συνδιαζουμε κρεατινη ωστε να μην πεσουμε σε δυναμη.

Υ.Γ.Γιαννη βλεπω κι αλλη μεταφορα :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> τελικα οντως καταστελει την επιδραση της κρεατινης...κοιτα να δεις...!!!!αμα οντως εχει ημιζωη 4 ωρες...αστα να πανε...


για να μην σου λεω μ***κιες δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχει τοσο....νομιζω

----------


## Dreiko

> Aν οντως ισχυει τοτε πρεπει να αναθεωρησουμε για τα συμπληρωματα που παιρνουμε κατα τη γραμμωση γιατι πολλοι παιρνουμε λιποτροπικα που ειναι φουλ καφεινη και συνδιαζουμε κρεατινη ωστε να μην πεσουμε σε δυναμη.
> 
> Υ.Γ.Γιαννη βλεπω κι αλλη μεταφορα


αν ισχυει αναθεωρουμε πολλα πραγματα...και οσο αναφορα prewo με καφεινη-κρεατινη και συμπληρωματικη δοση κρεατινης μετα το περας της ασκησης αλλα και αυτο που λες...

P.S. Αλλα οντως θα ξεφυγουμε παλι....

----------


## Devil

> Aν οντως ισχυει τοτε πρεπει να αναθεωρησουμε για τα συμπληρωματα που παιρνουμε κατα τη γραμμωση γιατι πολλοι παιρνουμε λιποτροπικα που ειναι φουλ καφεινη και συνδιαζουμε κρεατινη ωστε να μην πεσουμε σε δυναμη.
> 
> Υ.Γ.Γιαννη βλεπω κι αλλη μεταφορα


γι αυτο δεν μ αρεσουν τα stims σε περιοδους ογκου :01. Wink: 

παλι καλα που ειναι κ ο γιαννης κ κανει τις μεταφορες αλλιως θα το χαμε κανει το φορουμ .... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> για να μην σου λεω μ***κιες δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχει τοσο....νομιζω


ναι ρε συ λεμε...αν οντως εχει....

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδια αν ξερει καποιος τι να διαβασει στα συστατικα του jack3d θα καταλαβει οτι δεν το περνουμε για την κρεατινη που εχει.
> γιατι κ να κανει "αντιδραση"με την καφεινη χεστηκαμε.
> ετσι κ αλλιως παιζει να χει 1 με 1μιση γρ κρεατινη..αρχιδια δλδ,τι να σου κανει.
> 
> οποτε μην χανετε την μπαλα για το τπτ..μια χαρα κανει την δουλεια του το συγκεκριμενο.


η καφεινη μενει στον οργανισισμο απο 4-6 ωρες αναλογα πολλα πραγματα..αποροφαται κ περναει σε χρονους απο 30-45 λεπτα απτν ληψη της,κ κανει peak 2 ωρες μετα..

αλλα ΔΕΝ μας νοιαζει τι κανει σε αντιδραση με την κρεατινη στο συγκεκριμενο προιον.
το γραψα κ το ξαναγραφω..με 1 αντε 1.5 γρ κρεατινη που θαχει αυτο μεσα τι θελετε να κανετε δλδ??να αυξησετε την δυναμη σας??απλα δεν γινεται..οποτε τι σας ενδιαφερει αν αντιδρα με την καφεινη??

τωρα για μετα την προπονα αφου κανει peak τοτε η καφεινη..αν περνεις κρεατινη τοτε κ βλεπεις σε βαθος χρονου διαφορα σε δυναμη κλπ,τοτε ποιος ο λογος να το ζαλιζουμε τοσο??

στις 4 ωρες που ξεκιναει τα περνα η επιδραση της,η καφεινη ΔΕΝ εχει την ιδια περιεκρικοτητα στο σωμα καθως αυτη αρχιζει να φθινει οσο περνα η ωρα..δλδ αν παρεις 200 μιλι καφεινη πρι την προπονα,4 ωρες μετα παιζει να μην εχεις ουτε κατω απτα μισα μεσα σου..

αν περνεις κρεατινη τωρα κ ΔΕΝ βλεπεις διαφορα,κοψε την καφεινη πριν την προπονα για να δεις αν τοτε σου κανει διαφορα η κρεατινη.
εγω περνω νιτρικο πριν μιση ωρα κ μετα κρεατινη κ δεν εχω προβλημα..βιοψειες στους μυς μου δεν εχω κανει να μετρησω τιμες κ να δω τι παιζει,οποτε παω με την αισθηση οτι με ανεβαζει η κρεατινη,κ δεν με νοιζει τπτ αλλο..

η καφεινη ΔΕΝ εχει σχεση με τον καφε ουτε σε αποδοση ουτε σε αναλογιες(κουπα καφε δλδ)..
η ποσοτητα ληψης της εχει να κανει με το βαρος του καθενος..παει ανα κιλο δλδ.
κ ΔΕΝ εχει την ιδια δραση σε ολους τους οργανισμους..καποιους τους "πιανει"αλλους οχι..αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με το αν πινεις πολλους καφεδες κ εχεις τιγκαρει σε καφεινη,αλλα ειναι θεμα non respondancy,οπως κ στην κρεατινη,οπου υπαρχει..

AN διαβασετε το πρωτο ποστ με τα συστατικα του jack3d,να εχετε υποψιν σας οτι αυτο που κανει την διαφορα οπως ειναι γραμμενα,ειναι ο,τι υπαρχει ΚΑΤΩ AΠTHN αργινινη κ την κρεατινη..

για να ξερουμε τι λεμε,κιολας ετσι??

----------


## Devil

δικο σου... 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12439084

μερα beef

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12439084


 ρε συ μπερδευτικα...μπορεις να το επεξηγησεις λιγο?? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> δικο σου... 
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12439084
> 
> μερα beef


ρεμαλι γεια σου..

καλο :03. Thumb up: 

τις ποσοτητες που πηραν τις τσεκαρες??ανα κιλο που λεει??

----------


## Devil

> ρεμαλι γεια σου..
> 
> καλο
> 
> τις ποσοτητες που πηραν τις τσεκαρες??ανα κιλο που λεει??


yep τις ειδα 

wait ερχετε κι αλλο 

βρηκα ενα αρθρο στο .... λογκ σε σχεση με την κρεα κ την καφεινη

----------


## Devil

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19608206

και αυτο

----------


## beefmeup

> αλλα ΔΕΝ μας νοιαζει τι κανει σε αντιδραση με την κρεατινη στο συγκεκριμενο προιον.
> το γραψα κ το ξαναγραφω..με 1 αντε 1.5 γρ κρεατινη που θαχει αυτο μεσα τι θελετε να κανετε δλδ??να αυξησετε την δυναμη σας??απλα δεν γινεται..οποτε τι σας ενδιαφερει αν αντιδρα με την καφεινη??
> 
> μιλαγαμε για το jack3d ρε,οχι γενικα,με φουλ ποσοτητες κ απτα 2.
> 
> τωρα για μετα την προπονα αφου κανει peak τοτε η καφεινη..αν περνεις κρεατινη τοτε κ βλεπεις σε βαθος χρονου διαφορα σε δυναμη κλπ,τοτε ποιος ο λογος να το ζαλιζουμε τοσο??
> 
> που σημαινει οτι παρολο που ειχα υποψιν μου την μελετη που σου ποσταρα αρχικα,ακριβως επιδη εγω περνω κρεατινη,μετα απο καφεινη(prewo,σε φορμουλα νιτρικου)κ βλεπω καλη διαφορα με την κρεατινη ΔΕΝ ΜΕ νοιαζει η μελετη που ακυρωνει την ταυτοχρονη ληψη,γιατι απλα χεστικα τι λεει η μελετη αφου εγω βλεπω διαφορα..
> 
> ...


γιαυτο σου εγραψα στο αρχικο ποστ "αν εχεις δει την μελετη..δεν ξερω..".το δεν ξερω πηγαινε οτι ενω η μελετη ακυρωνει η πραξη οχι.

που κατεληξες λεγε!(προσεξε την απαντηση σου). :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

εκει που καταληγει και το αρθρο....

στο οτι καφεινη πριν απο το wo οκ γινετε 

δηλαδη απλα πιστευω οτι με μια δοση καφεινης πριν το wo και με χρηση της κρεατινης all day (3x την ημερα αντε και 2x) δεν θα εχεις προβλημα

καλα με το jack3d ειναι αλλη η ιστορια.... κανεις δεν νομιζω οτι το παιρνει για την κρεατινη

----------


## beefmeup

> εκει που καταληγει και το αρθρο....
> 
> στο οτι καφεινη πριν απο το wo οκ γινετε 
> 
> δηλαδη απλα πιστευω οτι με μια δοση καφεινης πριν το wo και με χρηση της κρεατινης all day (3x την ημερα αντε και 2x) δεν θα εχεις προβλημα
> 
> καλα με το jack3d ειναι αλλη η ιστορια.... κανεις δεν νομιζω οτι το παιρνει για την κρεατινη


σε ολα συμφωνουμε(κ χωρις το αθρο)..ο ενας για τον αλλο σου λεω..αυτο με την καφεινη κ την κρεατινη το χα γραψει παλιοτερα καπως ετσι που το γραφεις..δεν υπαρχει θεμα ειναι κομπλε :03. Thumb up: 

αυτο ρε γιατι το λες??δεν ειδες διαφωνειες στο θεμα που γραφαν οτι ακυρωνει την κρεατινη η καφεινη που εχει??γιαυτο εγραψα μετα οτι δεν εχει να κανει με κρεατινη το συγκεκριμενο προιον..

----------


## giannis64

> εκει που καταληγει και το αρθρο....
> 
> στο οτι καφεινη πριν απο το wo οκ γινετε 
> 
> δηλαδη απλα πιστευω οτι με μια δοση καφεινης πριν το wo και με χρηση της κρεατινης all day (3x την ημερα αντε και 2x) δεν θα εχεις προβλημα
> 
> καλα με το jack3d ειναι αλλη η ιστορια.... *κανεις δεν νομιζω οτι το παιρνει για* *την κρεατινη*


+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> σε ολα συμφωνουμε(κ χωρις το αθρο)..ο ενας για τον αλλο σου λεω..αυτο με την καφεινη κ την κρεατινη το χα γραψει παλιοτερα καπως ετσι που το γραφεις..δεν υπαρχει θεμα ειναι κομπλε
> 
> αυτο ρε γιατι το λες??δεν ειδες διαφωνειες στο θεμα που γραφαν οτι ακυρωνει την κρεατινη η καφεινη που εχει??γιαυτο εγραψα μετα οτι δεν εχει να κανει με κρεατινη το συγκεκριμενο προιον..


με τοσα stims που εχει μεσα ποιος την ***** την κρεατινη :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

αφου ολοι πλεον στα prewo ψαχνουν ποιο θα τους δωσει την μεγαλητερη δωση απο stims για να την ακουσει πριν το wo

δηλαδη ειχε δεν ειχε κρεατινη παλι θα πουλαγε σαν τρελο  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

μιας και γυριζει.....

AAKG.... απο οτι φαινετε δεν δουλευει και τοσο...

http://bearspace.baylor.edu/Rodney_B...cokinetics.pdf

με λιγα λογια τι εγινε...

ατομα ηλικιας 30-50 επαιρναν απο 12γρ AAKG την ημερα και εκαναν gym 4x την εβδομαδα για 8 εβδομαδες

λοιπον... διαφορες απο AAKG group με placebo group

στο ΑΑΚG το μονο θετικο που παρατηριθηκε ηταν μια αυξηση στην 1RM 9kg σε σχεση με τα 3kg στο placebo

τα 2 γκρουπ δεν ειχαν καμια διαφορα στη συσταση του σωματος δλδ % λιπους και μυικης μαζας

οπως επεισης και καμια διαφορα στην αεροβια αποδοση...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ρε σεις και γω συμφωνω μαζι σας σε ολα αυτα...απλα ξεκινησα την κουβεντα για καφεινη και κρεατινη γιατι θα παρω σε λιγες μερες το Jack3d και σκεφτομαι και για Creapure(Reflex)...και μενα δεν με νοιαζει η κρεατινη του τζακντ...με νοιαζει η κρεατινη μετα...

δλδ δεν θελω να ακυρωθουν τα αποτελεσματα της κρεατινης post wo...αυτο λεω...με ψιλοπαρεξηγησε ο beef...για ποιο λογο θελω το τζακντ :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

σπασε τις δωσεις κρεατινης σε 2 την ημερα

μια πρωι, μια μετα την προπονηση και το jack3d πριν απο την προπονηση και θα εισαι οκ

----------


## giannis64

το θεμα ειναι στο τελος να εχουμε μια καταληξη (συμπερασμα) για την ληψη καφεινης προπροπονητικα και την ληψη κρεατινης μεταπροπονητικα, για να το καταλαβουν ολοι!!

----------


## Maxwell Wolfen

τελικα για πριν τη προπονηση ειναι καλυτερο να χεις παρει ενα νιτρικο του τυπου no xplode, jack3d απο οτι τα plasmajet kai nox 3?

----------


## Devil

> τελικα για πριν τη προπονηση ειναι καλυτερο να χεις παρει ενα νιτρικο του τυπου no xplode, jack3d απο οτι τα plasmajet kai nox 3?


εξαρτατε απο πολλους παραγωντες...

διατροφη,προπονηση κτλ κτλ...

----------


## Bane

> το θεμα ειναι στο τελος να εχουμε μια καταληξη (συμπερασμα) για την ληψη καφεινης προπροπονητικα και την ληψη κρεατινης μεταπροπονητικα, για να το καταλαβουν ολοι!!


Confuse you more this one will
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=126067533

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Confuse you more this one will
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=126067533


 κατι που δεν ηξερα και μου εκανε εντυπωση απο αυτα ειναι οτι ι καφεινη μειωνει την ευαισθησια στην ινσουλινη...μαλιστα

----------


## Devil

> Confuse you more this one will
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=126067533


ωραιαααααα.....

χαχαχαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

τωρα ειναι που δεν βγαζουμε ακρη :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ωραιαααααα.....
> 
> χαχαχαχαχα
> 
> τωρα ειναι που δεν βγαζουμε ακρη


 πραγματικα τι ηθελα και το ξεκινησα περι καφεινης και κρεατινης...χαχαχααχχα.....εγω κατεληξα στο να παιρνω 45 λεπτα πριν το Jack3d και να κανω κανα 2ωρο προπονηση μεχρι να παρω την κρεατινη μπας και εχει ε3ασθενισει η δραση της κολοκαφεινης :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> πραγματικα τι ηθελα και το ξεκινησα περι καφεινης και κρεατινης...χαχαχααχχα.....εγω κατεληξα στο να παιρνω 45 λεπτα πριν το Jack3d και να κανω κανα 2ωρο προπονηση μεχρι να παρω την κρεατινη μπας και εχει ε3ασθενισει η δραση της κολοκαφεινης


κανε αυτο που σου ειπα και δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχεις προβλημα

----------


## Maxwell Wolfen

> εξαρτατε απο πολλους παραγωντες...
> 
> διατροφη,προπονηση κτλ κτλ...


ναι αλλα φανταζομαι δεν μπορεις να τα μπλεξεις και τα δυο ε?

----------


## noz1989

> πραγματικα τι ηθελα και το ξεκινησα περι καφεινης και κρεατινης...χαχαχααχχα.....εγω κατεληξα στο να παιρνω 45 λεπτα πριν το Jack3d και να κανω κανα 2ωρο προπονηση μεχρι να παρω την κρεατινη μπας και εχει ε3ασθενισει η δραση της κολοκαφεινης


ρε συ γιατι δεν παιρνεις νιτρικο χωρις καφεινη????

----------


## giannis64

> Confuse you more this one will
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=126067533


 :03. Thumb up: 

αν μπορει καποιος να κανει μια μεταφραση!!!!!!!!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> ναι αλλα φανταζομαι δεν μπορεις να τα μπλεξεις και τα δυο ε?


εξαρταται απο τα συστατικα και τις δωσεις τους :01. Wink: 




> αν μπορει καποιος να κανει μια μεταφραση!!!!!!!!!!


πλακα κανεις......???? ε? (ειναι πολλααα..) :01. Mr. Green: 

θα το τσεκαρω να δω αν καταληγει καπου και θα ποσταρω

----------


## beefmeup

> αν μπορει καποιος να κανει μια μεταφραση!!!!!!!!!!


σε γενικες γραμμες οτι η καφεινη ειναι γτπ,κ δεν εχει τις εργογονες ιδιοτητες που τις προσαπτουν αλλες τοσες πολλες αντιστοιχες μελετες.
χοντρα χοντρα.
κ αυτος που τις παραθετει δεν ειναι κανενας τυχαιος.

----------


## Devil

ευτυχως που με προλαβες και βαριομουν να διαβαζω............λολ

----------


## beefmeup

> ευτυχως που με προλαβες και βαριομουν να διαβαζω............λολ


απλα τσεκατε την μια που λεει οτι ριχνει την ευαισθησια στην ινσου για πολυ καιρο μετα..

τις μισες απο αυτες +αυτη που σου γραφω πανω τις ειχα δει καιρο.αλλα απτην αλλη υπαρχουν αλλες τοσες που λενε τα αντιθετα για την εργογονο δραση..οποτε.
 :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> κανε αυτο που σου ειπα και δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχεις προβλημα


*θα βαλω μονο 5γρ μετα την προπονηση αμα παρω*



> ρε συ γιατι δεν παιρνεις νιτρικο χωρις καφεινη????


*υπαρχει κανενα καλο χωρις καφεινη??επειδη για το Jack3d εχω ακουσει τοσα καλα...γιαυτο ψηθηκα!!!*

----------


## Devil

> απλα τσεκατε την μια που λεει οτι ριχνει την ευαισθησια στην ινσου για πολυ καιρο μετα..
> 
> τις μισες απο αυτες +αυτη που σου γραφω πανω τις ειχα δει καιρο.αλλα απτην αλλη υπαρχουν αλλες τοσες που λενε τα αντιθετα για την εργογονο δραση..οποτε.


οποτε .... τρελο μπερδεμα..... :01. Mr. Green: 

αν και θα πρεπει να κατσω να το ψαξω λιγο γιατι εχω αποριες

αλλα ειναι ενα χαος....γμτ

----------


## beefmeup

> αν και θα πρεπει να κατσω να το ψαξω λιγο γιατι εχω αποριες


ακριβως επαιδη ειναι χαος,δεν εχει νοημα,παμε αλλου καλυτερα.. :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ακριβως επαιδη ειναι χαος,δεν εχει νοημα,παμε αλλου καλυτερα..


 εχεις το καλυτερο σκεπτικο... :01. Razz:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Devil

> ακριβως επαιδη ειναι χαος,δεν εχει νοημα,παμε αλλου καλυτερα..


αφου ξερεις οτι με ψηνουν κατι τετοια....χιχιχιχι :01. Mr. Green: 

την αλλη την ειδες για την AAKG??

----------


## Maxwell Wolfen

ρε παιδια μπορει να μοθ εξηγησει καποιος . υπο ποιες περιπτωσεις συμφερει να παρεις ενα νιτρικο του τυπου plasmajet και ενα του τυπου noxplode?

ειπε πριν ενα παλικαρι αναλογα με τη διατροφη και την εξασκηση..μπορειτε να γινεται πιο συγκεκριμενοι σε αυτο το θεμα?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Devil

> ρε παιδια μπορει να μοθ εξηγησει καποιος . υπο ποιες περιπτωσεις συμφερει να παρεις ενα νιτρικο του τυπου plasmajet και ενα του τυπου noxplode?
> 
> ειπε πριν ενα παλικαρι αναλογα με τη διατροφη και την εξασκηση..μπορειτε να γινεται πιο συγκεκριμενοι σε αυτο το θεμα?
> ευχαριστω


καταρχην μιλας για 2 blend που εχουν τα κερατα τους μεσα

βασικα οταν παιρνεις ενα προιον κοιτας πρωτα τα συστατικα που εχει 

αν σου κανουν για αυτο που θες το παιρνεις αν δεν σου κανουν πας αλλου

ξερεις τι σου χρειαζετε?

για ποιο λογο θες να το παρεις?

και τι περιμενεις να δεις?

----------


## pikos

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα μια γνώμη τι συμπλήρωμα χρειάζομαι για να με βοηθήσει κυρίως στην αυτοσυγκέντρωση και να δίνει μια μικρή τόνωση μετά την δουλειά που το κεφάλι είναι θολό και νοιώθεις μια νοητική κούραση. 

Φαντάζομαι κάτι που θα είναι βασικά καφεινη. Δεν θέλω καφέ (πίνω μονο φραπε) γιατί τρέχεις για πιπι συχνα και προκαλεί πρόβλημα για το είδος της προπόνησης που κάνω με ποδήλατο. Έχω δοκιμάσει ενεργειακά π.χ red bull αλλα πρέπει να πιείς  αρκετό και δεν θέλω να φορτώσω υγρά πριν.

Θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω σε κάποιο νιτρικό; Υπάρχει άλλη λύση ;

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα μια γνώμη τι συμπλήρωμα χρειάζομαι για να με βοηθήσει κυρίως στην αυτοσυγκέντρωση και να δίνει μια μικρή τόνωση μετά την δουλειά που το κεφάλι είναι θολό και νοιώθεις μια νοητική κούραση. 
> 
> Φαντάζομαι κάτι που θα είναι βασικά καφεινη. Δεν θέλω καφέ (πίνω μονο φραπε) γιατί τρέχεις για πιπι συχνα και προκαλεί πρόβλημα για το είδος της προπόνησης που κάνω με ποδήλατο. Έχω δοκιμάσει ενεργειακά π.χ red bull αλλα πρέπει να πιείς  αρκετό και δεν θέλω να φορτώσω υγρά πριν.
> 
> Θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω σε κάποιο νιτρικό; Υπάρχει άλλη λύση ;


Να κανεις ενα χλιαρο μπανιο να φας και να πεσεις για υπνο,και να κανεις προπονηση οταν σηκωθεις :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pikos

> Να κανεις ενα χλιαρο μπανιο να φας και να πεσεις για υπνο,και να κανεις προπονηση οταν σηκωθεις


Βασικά λόγο έλλειψης χρόνου δεν υπάρχει κενό για ύπνο γιατί θα πάει πολύ αργά η προπόνηση. Κάποιες φορές το κάνω αν δουλεύω πολύ νωρίς και επιστρέφω τέτοια ώρα ώστε να μπορώ να κοιμηθώ αλλά τις τις υπόλοιπες μέρες υπάρχει πρόβλημα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DelPiero84

Γεια σας παιδιά. Είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και θα ήθελα κ γω να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα. Όποιος έχει την καλοσύνη (και τη γνώση) ας βοηθήσει! 
Είμαι 27 χρονών, ύψος 1.73, 81 κιλά και ποσοστό λίπους 20.5%. Προσπαθώ να χάσω λίπος (το οποίο είναι κυρίως στην κοιλιά)
Προσπαθώ να γυμνάζομαι 4-5 φορές τη βδομάδα μετά τη δουλειά, κατά τις 6-7 η ώρα. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι *πάντα* μετά τη δουλειά νοιώθω ράκος.
Μπορεί κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι που να μπορώ να φάω πριν την προπόνηση το οποίο να μου δίνει ενέργεια για την προπόνηση??
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## thegravijia

θα πρεπει να παρεις νιτρικο - συμπληρωμα ειναι για να σε τσιτωνει 
αλλιως φροντισε κανα 2-3ωρο πριν την προπονηση να φας ενα γευμα με κρεας και υδατανθρακα η καλα λιπαρα

----------


## DelPiero84

Ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση!!

Για κρέας στη δουλειά λίγο δύσκολο αλλά θα ψάξω το θέμα με το νιτρικό! 
Παίρνω κ πολυβιταμίνη μετά το πρωινό! Θα κάνει κάποια διαφορά αν την μεταφέρω στο μεσημεριανό?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## thegravijia

kaταβαλα 
στη δουλεια τι τρως?

----------


## DelPiero84

Συνήθως 1-2 παξιμάδια με ένα φραπέ για να είμαι ειλικρινής. Έχω πάρει και πρωτείνη πρόσφατα αλλά την χρησιμοποιώ μόνο μετά τη γυμναστική...δεν ξέρω αν κάνει να παίρνω πριν την προπόνηση...

----------


## spyros1979

> Συνήθως 1-2 παξιμάδια με ένα φραπέ για να είμαι ειλικρινής. Έχω πάρει και πρωτείνη πρόσφατα αλλά την χρησιμοποιώ μόνο μετά τη γυμναστική...δεν ξέρω αν κάνει να παίρνω πριν την προπόνηση...


2 παξιμάδια και φραπέ για 8 ολόκληρες ώρες εργασίας και περιμένεις να έχεις ενέργεια? Αυτό που κάνεις είναι καταστροφή για το σώμα σου. Καλά για θέμα ενέργειας ούτε λόγος. Απ'οτι φαίνεται δεν ακολουθείς καν κάποιο πλάνο διατροφής και καλό θα ήταν να ψάξεις λίγο στο φόρουμ γιατί αυτό που κάνεις στον εαυτό σου δεν θα το πω "καταστροφικό" μην σε τρομάξω, απλά... ΛΑΘΟΣ.

----------


## sofos

> 2 παξιμάδια και φραπέ για 8 ολόκληρες ώρες εργασίας και περιμένεις να έχεις ενέργεια? Αυτό που κάνεις είναι καταστροφή για το σώμα σου. Καλά για θέμα ενέργειας ούτε λόγος. Απ'οτι φαίνεται δεν ακολουθείς καν κάποιο πλάνο διατροφής και καλό θα ήταν να ψάξεις λίγο στο φόρουμ γιατί αυτό που κάνεις στον εαυτό σου δεν θα το πω "καταστροφικό" μην σε τρομάξω, απλά... ΛΑΘΟΣ.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

> Συνήθως 1-2 παξιμάδια με ένα φραπέ για να είμαι ειλικρινής. Έχω πάρει και πρωτείνη πρόσφατα αλλά την χρησιμοποιώ μόνο μετά τη γυμναστική...δεν ξέρω αν κάνει να παίρνω πριν την προπόνηση...


 oxi δεν κανει για τοτε μονο μετα την προπονηση 
παρε κανα σαντουιτσ στην δουλεια με κοτοπουλο μεσα

----------


## sadistic

σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ,αλλα ρε παιδια γινετε να τρως στις 1.00 λιγα μακαρονια ολικης με δυο κομματια μικρα γαλοπουλα και να χωνεψεις στις...6.00.αυτο εγινε σημερα σε μενα.και μου χαλασε και την προπονηση γιατι το στομαχι μου ηταν πετρα και σε καθε σετ ανεβαζα παλμους στο κοκκινο... :01. Unsure:

----------


## DrNio

Ενα πολυ καλο boost για να αντεξεις την προπονηση σου που θα σου δωσει γρηγορη ενεργεια και θα σε "ξυπνησει" πνευματικα ειναι να φας λιγη μπανανα και μελι.Εγω οποτε πειναω πριν να παω gym τρωω περιπου 2-3 κομματια μπανανας ή μια χουφτα αμυγδαλα και οπωσηδηποτε πριν  φυγω μια κουταλια μελι,ενα ποτηρι νερο και εφυγα.Μην φας και πας κατευθειαν στο γυμναστηριο.Να περασει ενα τεταρτο σιγουρα και κανε και λιγο διαδρομο.Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## thegravijia

> Ενα πολυ καλο boost για να αντεξεις την προπονηση σου που θα σου δωσει γρηγορη ενεργεια και θα σε "ξυπνησει" πνευματικα ειναι να φας λιγη μπανανα και μελι.Εγω οποτε πειναω πριν να παω gym τρωω περιπου 2-3 κομματια μπανανας ή μια χουφτα αμυγδαλα και οπωσηδηποτε πριν  φυγω μια κουταλια μελι,ενα ποτηρι νερο και εφυγα.Μην φας και πας κατευθειαν στο γυμναστηριο.Να περασει ενα τεταρτο σιγουρα και κανε και λιγο διαδρομο.Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.


 ^^ τι τσιτωμΑ να δωσει αυτο?
απο την αποτομη αυξηση ινσ. δεν θα νυσταξει πιο πολυ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## DrNio

Σε εμενα πιανει το μελι.Δεν ειμαι κανενας ειδικος.Αλλα οταν τρωω 1 κουταλια της σουπας αμεσως πριν φυγω για το gym με κανει να "ξυπναω" πνευματικα.

Για την μπανανα πηρα την ιδεα απο τους τενιστες που σε καποια breaks τρωνε 1-2 μικρες μπουκιες. :01. Mr. Green: 

Γενικα δεν ξερω αν αυτα που λεω πιανουν σε BB αλλα για το παλικαρι που δουλευει και ειναι χαλαρο χομπι του το gym πιστευω βοηθουν.Δεκτες οι διορθωσεις.  :01. Smile: 


---------------------------



EDIT : Το μέλι σαν τροφή του ανθρώπου είναι ένα από τα πολυτιμότερα, θρεπτικότερα και υγιεινότερα τρόφιμα. Δίνει ενέργεια στους μυς, διαύγεια στο μυαλό, απολυμαίνει και ρυθμίζει το πεπτικό σύστημα. Η τακτική χρήση του δίνει σφρίγος στον οργανισμό και συντελεί στην παράταση της ζωής.

Βρηκα αυτο στο βικιπεδια.

----------


## spyros1979

Πραγματικά δεν θέλω να τρομοκρατήσω κανέναν, αλλά είναι κρίμα για κάποιον που προσπαθεί να αφήνει τόσες ώρες τον οργανισμό του χωρίς τροφή. Και σκέψου πως δεν είναι μόνο 8 ώρες εργασίας, αλλά βάλε το πριν & το μετά μέχρι να φτάσει σπίτι.
Επειδή στο παρελθόν έκανα τέτοια λάθη τα έχω λουστεί για τα καλά και με πήγαιναν πολύ πίσω, δεν έβλεπα διαφορές στο σώμα μου, παρόλο που η προπόνηση ήταν έντονη. Με απλά λόγια, φτιάξε την διατροφή σου & τα γεύματά σου ανάλογα με τις καθημερινές σου υποχρεώσεις. (πχ) Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τάπερ με φαγητό, πάρε ένα/δύο "καλοθρεμένα" τοστ, αν δεν μπορείς πάλι τότε πάρε σκόνη πρωτείνης ή έστω μπάρα πρωτείνης ή μπάρα που είναι σαν πλήρη γεύμα (αλλά είναι ακριβές). Λύσεις υπάρχουν αρκεί να σκεφτείς τα επιτρεπτά "όρια" στις υποχρεώσεις σου (βλέπε εργασία).

Όσο για την μπανάνα & μέλι, όσες φορές το έκανα ένοιωθα καούρα στο στομάχι με το μέλι δυστυχώς  :01. Unsure:  και η μπανάνα μου καθόταν βαριά.... Αυτό που με βοήθησε να ξεγελάω την πείνα μου & να έχω ενέργεια και να τα τρώω αμέσως πριν την προπόνηση ήταν μια χούφτα σταφίδες ή 3 αποξηραμένα σύκα  :01. Smile:

----------


## DrNio

Βασικα οι σταφιδες ειναι και αυτες γλυκες οποτε σιγουρα βοηθουν στην πνευματικη διαυγεια-αντι μελιου.

Αποξηραμενα συκα ειναι και αυτα φρουτα που δεν ξερω τι καλο προσφερουν γιατι δεν μου αρεσουν.Αλλα γενικα τα αποξηραμενα φρουτα ειναι οντως θρεπτικα. :01. Smile: 

Οποτε απο οτι καταλαβα προτεινες και εσυ λιγο διαφορετικα σνακς αλλα ιδιας κατηγοριας.

----------


## spyros1979

> Βασικα οι σταφιδες ειναι και αυτες γλυκες οποτε σιγουρα βοηθουν στην πνευματικη διαυγεια-αντι μελιου.
> 
> Αποξηραμενα συκα ειναι και αυτα φρουτα που δεν ξερω τι καλο προσφερουν γιατι δεν μου αρεσουν.Αλλα γενικα τα αποξηραμενα φρουτα ειναι οντως θρεπτικα.
> 
> Οποτε απο οτι καταλαβα προτεινες και εσυ λιγο διαφορετικα σνακς αλλα ιδιας κατηγοριας.


μα δεν υποστήριξα το αντίθετο, κάθε άλλο!  :03. Thumb up: 
Απλά πρότεινα με την σειρά μου (μετά απο ατελείωτες δοκιμές) τι μπορώ να φάω στα γρήγορα (χωρίς να με πειράζουν στο στομάχι ή στην προπόνηση) ώστε να μου δώσει χόρτασμα & ενέργεια για το πέρας της προπόνησης.

----------


## Lao

> Γεια σας παιδιά. Είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και θα ήθελα κ γω να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα. Όποιος έχει την καλοσύνη (και τη γνώση) ας βοηθήσει! 
> Είμαι 27 χρονών, ύψος 1.73, 81 κιλά και ποσοστό λίπους 20.5%. Προσπαθώ να χάσω λίπος (το οποίο είναι κυρίως στην κοιλιά)
> Προσπαθώ να γυμνάζομαι 4-5 φορές τη βδομάδα μετά τη δουλειά, κατά τις 6-7 η ώρα. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι *πάντα* μετά τη δουλειά νοιώθω ράκος.
> Μπορεί κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι που να μπορώ να φάω πριν την προπόνηση το οποίο να μου δίνει ενέργεια για την προπόνηση??
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


Η προσέγγισή σου είναι για μένα λάθος, λόγω του ότι εστιάζεις σε ένα γεύμα πιστεύοντας ότι αυτό θα λύσει το πρόβλημα.

Όπως σου είπε και ένα άλλο παιδί πριν, πρέπει να φτιάξεις ένα ολοκληρωμένο διατροφικό πλάνο και να δώσεις την σωστή έμφαση σε όλα τα γεύματα. Με άλλα λόγια, έχει σημασία τι κάνεις όλη μέρα, κάθε μέρα, και σε βάθος χρόνου, και όχι μόνο το αν θα φας κάτι πριν την προπόνηση.

Επίσης διαφωνώ με τις «εύκολες λύσεις» (λέγε με νιτρικό). Πρώτα φτιάχνουμε, όσο μπορούμε, την διατροφή μας και μετά πάμε σε συμπλήρωμα.

Μήπως σου είναι εύκολο να αναφέρεις τι τρως σε μια τυπική εργάσιμη μέρα;

----------


## DelPiero84

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις!
Σπύρο, δεν μένω χωρίς τροφή όλη μέρα. Αντιθέτως έχω τη δυνατότητα να φάω ότι θέλω μεταξύ 13.00-14.00 το μεσημέρι. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως ότι και να φάω, όσο και να φάω,  πάντα μετά το μεσημεριανό θέλω να πέσω σε χειμερία νάρκη! 
Το πλάνο που λέω να ακολουθήσω θα είναι κάπως έτσι: (σημείωση: σιχαίνομαι παθολογικά τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά. Σε *πολύ μικρές ποσότητες* μπορώ να φάω μήλο, ρόδι και καρπούζι από φρούτα και ντομάτα, αγγούρι, μαρούλι από λαχανικά)

7.30- Καφές 

8.30- (1)Τοστ με μαύρο ψωμί + φυστικοβούτυρο + γαλοπούλα + λαχανικό+ πολυβιταμίνη ή
        (2) 1 scoop πρωτείνη ή 2-3 αυγά ή cottage cheese + 1 κ.σ βρώμη + πολυβιταμίνη

11.00- Μισό μήλο + 10 αμύγδαλα ή γιαούρτι (diet) + 2 κριτσίνια

13.30- Κοτόπουλο ή μοσχάρι ή ψάρι ή μπιφτέκι + μαύρο ρύζι ή μαύρο ψωμί ή 1 πατάτα βραστή ή μακαρόνια ολικής + σαλάτα (όση καταφέρω να φάω  :01. Sad:  )

16.00 - Τοστ με μαύρο ψωμί + μέλι + τυρί + χυμό πορτοκάλι ή γιαούρτι (diet) + 7-8 καρύδια + χυμό πορτοκάλι

18.00-19.30- Προπόνηση

19.45- 1 scoop πρωτείνη + μισό μήλο

21.00-21.30- Κοτόπουλο ή μοσχάρι ή ψάρι ή μπιφτέκι + σαλάτα (νοουμένου ότι δεν μπορώ να φάω σοβαρή ποσότητα σαλάτας, υπάρχει κάτι αλλό που μπορώ να προσθέσω για να αποφύγω ψωμιά, ρύζια, πατάτες κτλ ??)

23.30- γιαούρτι + 5-10 αμύγδαλα

Δεκτές οι διορθώσεις. Ευχαριστώ παιδιά

----------


## aprosektos

> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις!
> Σπύρο, δεν μένω χωρίς τροφή όλη μέρα. Αντιθέτως έχω τη δυνατότητα να φάω ότι θέλω μεταξύ 13.00-14.00 το μεσημέρι. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως ότι και να φάω, όσο και να φάω,  πάντα μετά το μεσημεριανό θέλω να πέσω σε χειμερία νάρκη! 
> Το πλάνο που λέω να ακολουθήσω θα είναι κάπως έτσι: (σημείωση: σιχαίνομαι παθολογικά τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά. Σε *πολύ μικρές ποσότητες* μπορώ να φάω μήλο, ρόδι και καρπούζι από φρούτα και ντομάτα, αγγούρι, μαρούλι από λαχανικά)
> 
> 7.30- Καφές 
> 
> 8.30- (1)Τοστ με μαύρο ψωμί + φυστικοβούτυρο + γαλοπούλα + λαχανικό+ πολυβιταμίνη ή
>         (2) 1 scoop πρωτείνη ή 2-3 αυγά ή cottage cheese + 1 κ.σ βρώμη + πολυβιταμίνη
> 
> ...


 :02. Welcome:

----------


## DrNio

Δεν ειναι πολυ παχητικα ουτε το μαυρο ψωμι ουτε το ρυζακι.Τσεκαρε στην συσκευασια του ψωμιου την ποσοσητα των λιπαρων και κοιτα τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα.Θα διαπιστωσεις οτι ειναι λιγα.

Μια επιλογη ειναι να φας περισσοτερο κρεας  :01. Razz: 

Το καλαμποκι σου αρεσει?Ειναι καλη πηγη υδατανθρακα.Σε μια εκπομπη για διατροφη ο Ζαμπιδης ειπε οτι του αρεσει παρα πολυ το καλαμποκι.

Αυτα απο εμενα :01. Smile:

----------


## DelPiero84

Το καλαμπόκι μου αρέσει. Είχα την εντύπωση όμως ότι είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας (κάτι τέτοιο) και ότι δεν κάνει για αργά το βράδυ. Θα το ξαναψάξω όμως.
Με το μπιζέλι (αρακάς) μπορώ να συμπληρώνω την σαλάτα??

----------


## DrNio

Οχι ποπ κορν παντως  :01. Razz: Δεν ειμαι ειδικος,την γνωμη μου σου λεω.Ο αρακας δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα λιπαρο φαγητο αλλα καλυτερο ειναι το ρυζι(δοκιμασε μπαζματι) που ειναι νεροβραστο.

Επισης περιορισε οσο μπορεις τα αμυγδαλα οταν τρως το γιαουρτακι σου.Εχεις παρει την απαιτουμενη πρωτεινη στα προηγουμενα σου γευματα και δεν εχεις αναγκη τα αμυγδαλα.Αν μπορεις να το τρως και σκετο ακομα καλυτερα.Εγω σκεψου τρωω 1 γιαουρτι 2% οπως και εσυ με 3-5 αμυγδαλα για την γευση,και ειμαι 1.85 και 75 κιλα.

Γενικα εφοσον τρως κατι κρεατικο και λιγη σαλατα το να φας λιγες πιρουνιες καλαμποκι ή αρακα δεν νομιζω να σου κανουν κακο.Παιζει σημαντικο ρολο ποοοσο θα φας.

ΥΓ: Για λιποδιαλυση να εχεις στο μυαλο σου οτι πρεπει να τηρεις αυτον τον "κανονα"
πολυ πρωτεινη-λαχανικα-και πολυ πολυ νερο.Εγω στην θεση σου θα περιοριζα στο minimum τους υδατανθρακες μετα την προπονηση,και θα αρχιζα super sets στους κοιλιακους.Τελος ξεκινα push-ups και εκτελεσε τα με σχετικα γρηγορο ρυθμο.

----------


## Ximerakis

Συμφωνω με το παλικαρι απο πανω!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikos221

γεια σας παιδια θα ηθελα να μου προτείνετε κατι καλο πριν την προπονηση για να με τσιτώσει οσο πιο πολυ γινεται και να μην εχω παρενέργειες... αλλα υποψην περιορίζομαι δύστυχος σε ριζι-καφε-κουακερ-ζαχαρι-γιαουρτι και γενικος απλα πραγματα

----------


## Qlim4X

> γεια σας παιδια θα ηθελα να μου προτείνετε κατι καλο πριν την προπονηση για να με τσιτώσει οσο πιο πολυ γινεται και να μην εχω παρενέργειες... αλλα υποψην περιορίζομαι δύστυχος σε ριζι-καφε-κουακερ-ζαχαρι-γιαουρτι και γενικος απλα πραγματα


2 καφεδες μαζι με

αν εισαι στον ογκο δεξτροζι 

αν κανεις γραμοση μελι

----------


## aprosektos

super pump 250

----------


## thegravijia

> super pump 250


γενικα καποιο νιτρικο + καφεδες ενοητε - εξαρτημενος :01. Unsure:

----------


## Txc

Γαλα 0% 300γρ  + 1 scoop whey + 1 πορτοκαλι...

Κανε αυτο και θα με θυμηθεις...
Ποια νιτρικα και ποια μελια...

----------


## Tasos Green

> Γαλα 0% 300γρ  + 1 scoop whey + 1 πορτοκαλι...
> 
> Κανε αυτο και θα με θυμηθεις...
> Ποια νιτρικα και ποια μελια...


τι διαφορα θα δεις δηλαδή με αυτο? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Txc

ε αυτα ειναι μυστικα  :01. Razz: 

Σε μενα δουλευει πολυ καλα και βλεπω διαφορα στην αποδοση μου...

----------


## Tasos Green

> ε αυτα ειναι μυστικα 
> 
> Σε μενα δουλευει πολυ καλα και βλεπω διαφορα στην αποδοση μου...


Placebo effect. λιγα σακχαρα με λιγη βιταμίνη c + πρωτεινη αμφιβάλω αν θα σου δίνει τσίτες στην προπόνηση.

----------


## giannis64

και ειδικα το γαλα.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Txc

Το γαλα περιεχει καζεινη, αυτο σημαινει αργης απορροφησης πρωτεινη...

Το αποτελεσμα? Τροφοδειτε το σωμα με θρεπτικα συστατικα κατα την διαρκεια της ασκησης + το πορτοκαλι ( δεν ειπα μηλο, ειπα πορτοκαλι πολυ συγκεκριμενα )...

Δεν εχετε διαβασει για αθλητες που πριν την ασκηση, τρωνε πορτοκαλι ( χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη φρουτο πριν την προπονηση ----> μεγαλυτερη καυση λιπους ( αυτο το διαβασα σε αρθρο ) )....

----------


## giannis64

το γαλα εκτος απο καζεινη εχει και πολλα πολλα αλλα.
γιατι δεν τρω κανα παγωτο καλυτερα!!

φρουτο = φρουκτοζη - καυση λιπους. μηπως δεν διαβασες καλα?
να μου πεις για αλλο λογο το καταλαβενω, αλλα για καυση λιπους? νο..

----------


## Steve1991

καλησπέρα   8α ήθελα μερικές προτάσεις  για γεύμα πριν την  προπόνηση  αλλά για διατροφή  όγκου

προκαταβολικά ευχαριστώ

----------


## Goofonly

Υπάρχει θέμα " Γενικές ερωτήσεις διατροφής " για τέτοιες ερωτήσεις. Μπορείς να βάλεις πρωτείνη ορού γάλακτος ή γιαούρτι ή γάλα και κάποιο φρούτο, κυρίως μπανάνα.

----------


## TheWorst

ΠΡΙΝ την προπονηση λεμε............

----------


## Goofonly

> ΠΡΙΝ την προπονηση λεμε............


Και εγώ για πριν λέω... pre-work out

----------


## Fedder

Καλησπέρα σας και Χρόνια πολλά!
Νέο μέλος όπως βλέπετε και το όνομά μου είναι Στέλιος. (16-17 ετών, 1.83, 74 κιλά)

Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε εφόσον γνωρίζετε και σεις, ποιες τροφές είναι καλό να τρως πριν την προπόνηση, οι οποίες να σε τροφοδοτούν με ενέργεια.
Για παράδειγμα, η μπανάνα αποτελεί μία μικρή πηγή ενέργειας. Υπάρχει κάτι παρόμοιο?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Υπήρχε θέμα, διάβασε το απ' την αρχή.

----------


## GeoDask

Φίλε μου όπως έχει πεί ο Alan Aragon : 

Option A: 60-90 minutes pre-workout, have a solid, balanced meal containing…

Protein = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.
Carbs = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.

Adding fat at this point is fine, use your discretion as long as it fits into your macronutrient goals. Note that this meal is skipped if you train first thing in the morning.

OR…

Option B: 30-0 minutes pre-workout – (and/or sipped throughout the workout), have a liquid or easily digested meal containing…

Protein = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.
Carbs = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.

----------


## Gabe

Αν και εχω ψαξει καμποση ωριτσα δεν βρηκα καποιο αναλογο ποστ! Καποιο φυσικο ( οχι συμπληρωμα δηλαδη ) boostaki πριν την προπονηση εχετε κατα νου?

----------


## Devil

καφε.... κακαο...

αυτα τα 2 μου ερχονται στο μυαλο τωρα...

----------


## Sport Billy

Γιαουρτι με μελι και σταφιδες και φρουτα.
Ενεργεια και βιταμινες μαζι.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Eγώ έχω δοκιμάσει φυστίκια-αμύγδαλα(30-40 γρ) και πραγματικά δούλεψε!4 ώρες έντονο αερόβιο και ήμουν και τις 4 ώρες full από ενέργεια!Μπορεί βέβαια να έπαιζε ρόλο και η ψυχολογία

----------


## worfel

1 πορτοκαλι με 1 μηλο και ενα ακομα φρουτο στο μπλεντερ με νερο (σα χυμος να γινει)
και 1-2 κουταλιες καφε. θα δεις διαφορα. 
απλα αμα εισαι κουρασμενος επειδη πχ δεν κοιμηθηκες εχτες, οτι και να παρεις καποια κουραση θα την εχεις


@γιαννης αδερφε 4 ωρες αεροβιο? μακαρι να ειχα την υπομονή σου

----------


## rey1989

> Eγώ έχω δοκιμάσει φυστίκια-αμύγδαλα(30-40 γρ) και πραγματικά δούλεψε!*4 ώρες έντονο αερόβιο* και ήμουν και τις 4 ώρες full από ενέργεια!Μπορεί βέβαια να έπαιζε ρόλο και η ψυχολογία


 :02. Shock:  και γιατι το έκανες αυτό ?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή έχω 4ωρα (σχεδόν 4ωρο είναι...περίπου 3 ώρες και 40-45 λεπτά)  γυμναστήριο.Βασικά οχι και τις 4 ώρες,ένα 20 λεπτο είναι κοιλιακοι.Άρα περίπου 3ώρες και κανα τέταρτο αερόβιο,σόρρυ για την ανακρίβεια  :01. Razz: .Έχει προγράμματα αίθουσας στο γυμν και μ αρέσουν όλα οπότε δεν θέλω να λείπω από κανένα xD.Και αναγκαστικά κάθομαι ώρες.Παλιά δεν άντεχα,αλλά πήρα την τλεευτάια φορά αμύγδαλα και φυστίκια,και πραγματικά έννιωθα full συνέχεια...Διάδρομο κάνω μόνο την Πέμπτη κανα 50 λεπτο...βαριέμαι μόνος γι αυτό κάνω αερόβιο αίθουσας  :01. Razz:

----------


## GeoDask

> Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή έχω 4ωρα (σχεδόν 4ωρο είναι...περίπου 3 ώρες και 40-45 λεπτά)  γυμναστήριο.Βασικά οχι και τις 4 ώρες,ένα 20 λεπτο είναι κοιλιακοι.Άρα περίπου 3ώρες και κανα τέταρτο αερόβιο,σόρρυ για την ανακρίβεια .Έχει προγράμματα αίθουσας στο γυμν και μ αρέσουν όλα οπότε δεν θέλω να λείπω από κανένα xD.Και αναγκαστικά κάθομαι ώρες.Παλιά δεν άντεχα,αλλά πήρα την τλεευτάια φορά αμύγδαλα και φυστίκια,και πραγματικά έννιωθα full συνέχεια...Διάδρομο κάνω μόνο την Πέμπτη κανα 50 λεπτο...βαριέμαι μόνος γι αυτό κάνω αερόβιο αίθουσας


Είσαι δρομέας ή προσπαθείς να μοιάσεις στον Στάθη Ψάλτη ;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## eri_87

Καφεδάκι πάντα! Είναι must!  :03. Thumb up:  Αν θες κ λίγες θερμίδες μια μπανανίτσα είσαι κομπλέ!

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Όχι κάνω και βάρη και προς το παρόν βλέπω αποτελέσματα στους μυς...αερόβιο έντονο εννοώ κικ μπόξινγκ,ένα άλλο που είναι πολεμικές τέχνες mixed αλλά σε αερόβιο στυλ,και body pump που είναι πρόγραμμα με βάρη σε αερόβια μορφή και διάδρομο...ξέρω οτι το body pump δεν είναι ίδιο με τα βάρη,αλλά προς το παρόν με βοηθάει όσο γίνεται στη μυϊκότητα.Eίμαι 16 σχεδόν σε μερικούς μήνες και αρκετά λιπωμένος!Ο σωματότυπος μου (ευτυχώς ή δυστηχώς),δεν είναι σαν ου ψάλτη,εγώ έχω τάση να βάζω λίπος πανεύκολα!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Keirox

Για να μήνω στο τόπικ - Διπλός εσπρέσσο.

Το οφ τόπικ μου τώρα -

Είσαι στην τέλεια ηλικία για να ξεκινησεις σοβαρό lifting. Άσε το κάρδιο και ξεκίνα για βαρία squats/bench/deadlifts!

Αν τα κάνεις σωστά  θα γίνεις ντούκι με πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους σε 1-2 χρόνια το πολύ  γιατί οι ορμόνες σου βαράνε κόκκινο!

Και μην ακούς τίποτα για διατροφές/συμπληρώματα και χαζαμάρες το μόνο που σε νοιάζει  είναι να πίνεις γάλα πλήρες (4-5 ποτήρια) και να κάνεις βαριά squats/bench/deadlfits!  :01. Smile Wide:  

Δες το Starting Strength asap!

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Σε ποιόν πάει αυτό;;

----------


## Niska!

σε σενα γιαννη..

----------


## chourdakis

καλημερα σε ολους....τωρα τελευταια κανω προπονησεις μολις ξυπνησω μιας και εχω χρονο λογο εξεταστικης...ειμαι σε ελαφρως υποθερμικη διαιτα(πιο πολυ συντηρισης το πολυ να με 200 θερμιδες κατω)...ι οταν  ξυπναω,παιρνω απλα 1μισι σκουπ και δν τρωω καθολου υδατανθρακες...και αυτο γιατι εχω παρα πολυ ενεργεια,αισθανομαι οτι δν μου χρειαζονται καθολου...βγαζω τις ιδιες προπονησεις και μαλιστα 15 λεπτα πριν και μετα την προπονα κανω και αργο τρεξιμο...ειναι αναγκαιο να τρωω υδατανθρακες,απο την στιγμη που δν βλεπω διαφορα στην προπονηση?η υπολοιπη μερα εχει φυσιολογικα επιπεδα υδατανθρακα περα απο το τελευταιο γευμα.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Galthazar

αν νιωθεις εσυ οτι δεν εχεις ελλειψη υδατανθρακων και ο,τι εχουν παραμενεινει στο σωμα αρκετη ποσοτητα απο την προηγουμενη μερα ετσι ωστε να μπορεις να βγαζεις την προπονηση τοτε συνεχισε το. Δεν υπαρχουν κανονες, πρεπει και μη, κανε ο,τι νομιζεις ο,τι ειναι καλυτερο για το σωμα σου.

Οταν νιωσεις οτι δεν μπορεις να το βγαλεις αλλο αυτο το προγραμμα ή θα καταναλωνεις το πρωι μια μικροποσοτητα carbs ή την προηγουμενη νυχτα λιγο περισσοτερο. 

Παντως μαρεσει το σκεπτικο σου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chourdakis

θενκς μαν... :01. Smile:

----------


## Athlete

Θα θελα να μου πειτε τι τρωτε 30 με 1 ωρα πριν πατε προπονηση κατι φυσικα ελαφρυ αλλα που νιωθετε οτι σας τουρμπαρει  :01. Razz: ;;;

----------


## exkaliber

φαγητο?

τπτ

----------


## s0k0s

Προσωπικα κανα 40λεπτο καμια φορα κουταλια ταχινη με μελι..  :01. Unsure:  ή 2 ασπραδια..

----------


## CapoFighter

Που και που φρουτο με ασπραδια αυγων...

----------


## exkaliber

ποση ωρα κανουν αυτα που γραψαται να φυγουν απ το στομαχι?
ξερετε?

----------


## destroyerody94

Καφέ σε άδειο στομάχι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

εγω παλι.... 

5γρ κρεατινης
5γρ κιτρουλινη
3γρ ALC
5cps x-factor
5γρ GMS

αυτα.... αμα πειναω πολυ βεβαια βαζω και 200-400mg καφεινη....


το οφ τοπικ το ιδιο ε? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nickolas

300γρ Yogen Fruz σκέτο.

Μπόμπα.

----------


## Athlete

> 300γρ Yogen Fruz σκέτο.
> 
> Μπόμπα.


Τι ειναι αυτο;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ενα γιαουρτι-επιδορπιο...περισσοτερο σε παγωτο μοιαζει η γευση παρα γιαουρτι.

το Υοgen Fruz ειναι οπως λεμε Goody's για παραδειγμα.

----------


## pan0z

τρωω καμια τουλουμπα πριν το gym ολα τα λεφτα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Jexin

ενα πορτοκαλι ,σκετο γαλλικο καφε, και 1 κ.γ gojiberries

----------


## rey1989

θα σου πω επειδή πάω πρωι προπόνηση.
οποτε έφαγα και πήγα καπάκι (30-35 λεπτά να φτάσω στο gym) για προπόνηση ήμουν νυσταγμένος και φουσκωμένος
οπότε πλέον τίποτα.

προτιμώ να φάω και να πάω για προπόνηση μετά απο κανα 2 ώρες και να ειμαι κομπλέ  :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

destroyerody94,συνχωνευσα τα θεματα..
επειδη ειδα οτι ποσταρες,εχεις καποιο προβλημα με αυτο,αν ειναι να τα "ξανασπασω"..

----------


## sifounas1

Καλησπερα .....εδω και 3-4 προπονησεις.... δυο ωρες πριν την προπονηση τρωω 200γρ-300γρ βραστη πατατα[ζυγιση μετα το βρασιμο].....
θελω βοηθεια.....
ειναι καλο αυτο η δεν βοηθαει πουθενα???να τρωω βραστη πατατα σε πιο μικρη ποσοτητα??πιο νωρις η πιο μετα??
να το συνδιαζω με τιποτα αλλο??λιγο κρεας??λιγα λαχανικα??να μην τρωω καθολου??

νομιζω πως μεσα στην προπονηση με εχει βοηθησει.....δεν μου τελειωνει η ενεργεια και νιωθω οτι δουλευω πιο πολυ και πιο σωστα.....μπορει να μου φαινεται γιατι μειωσα τις προπονησεις μου κατα 1 λογω εξεταστικης και εχω πιο πολυ περιοθωριο ξεκουρασης.....

προηγουμενο γευμα 3 ωρες πιο πριν [στερεο νορμαλ γευμα]

----------


## DimitrisT

Η πατατα ειναι υδατανθρακας, δηλαδη ενεργεια. 
Αν σε παιρνει θερμιδικα συνεχισε το ετσι αλλα βαλε και πρωτεινη (με αλλα λογια κανε κανονικο γευμα). Οχι με λιπαρα ομως γιατι προπονηση πας σε 2 ωρες, να εχεις χωνεψει.

----------


## tolis93

ειναι υψιλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη ομως που σημαινει χωνευεται γρηγορα. μπορει με βρωμη η μακαρονια να λειτουργησεις καλυτερα λογω χαμηλοτερου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη π κραταει το σακχαρο στο αιμα σε χαμηλοτερα επιπεδα και για περισσοτερη ωρα.δοκιμαζεις και βλεπεις λεπτομερια ειναι πιστευω. παντως θα εβαζα και λιγο κρεατακι εγω.100-150 γρ αν σε παιρνει σε θερμιδες ανετα....

----------


## just chris

ενα καλο θεματακι το οποιο απ'οτι βλεπω δεν εχει ασχοληθει κανεις για 3 χρονια!!!γιατι?
ενα ποτηρι γαλα κ ενα τοστακι με ταχινι κ μελι νομιζω οτι ειναι οτι πρεπει,1 ωρα πριν.

----------


## Txc

> ενα καλο θεματακι το οποιο απ'οτι βλεπω δεν εχει ασχοληθει κανεις για 3 χρονια!!!γιατι?
> ενα ποτηρι γαλα κ ενα τοστακι με ταχινι κ μελι νομιζω οτι ειναι οτι πρεπει,1 ωρα πριν.



+1

----------


## beefmeup

+2
 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## N1KOS

> φρουκτόζη έχει οπότε ειναι αργής αφομείωσης.
> 
> Επειδη μιλάμε για λίγα λεπτά πριν την προπόνηση το ρύζι κ η πατάτα δεν ξέρω αλλά πιστεύω είνια πολύ 'βαρύ' για το στομάχι νίκο
> 
> Gt


  δεν γνωριζω πολλα περι του θεματος και το πιο πιθανο ειναι να κανω λαθος... εγω πριν την προπονηση ανακατευω 2 κουταλιες βρωμη και μια κουταλια(οσο χρειαστει) μελι και φτιαχνω ενα γευστικο με αρκετη ενεργεια και ελαφρη γευματακι... το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι σιγουρα ειναι αρκετα νοστιμο  :01. Smile:

----------


## just chris

το 'καψα τωρα!τι εγινε???συγχωνευση?

----------


## Muaithai

Καλησπέρα παιδία!
Έχω ακούσει πως πρίν τα αθλήματα που έχουνε να κάνουνε σχέση με τρέξιμο και γενικα που χύνεις πολυ ιδρώτα δέν πρεπει να έχεις φάει τίποτα πριν επιδη ε΄ναι επικίνδυνο..Μπορει κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί;
Και επήσης αυτο ισχύει και με την προπόνηση με βάρη;; οπου δεν χύνεις τόσο ιδρώτα οσο στο τρέξιμο κτλπ

Με λίγα λόγια  :01. Razz: 
Μπορεί να πάθεις τίποτα αμα έχεις φάει και πας αμέσως για βάρη;  :01. Wink: 
Ευχαριστώ πολυ  :01. Smile:

----------


## magavaTOUT

Το τελευταιο γευμα να ειναι δυο ωρες πανω κατω πριν την προπονηση. Καλυτερο θα ηταν να εχει συνθετους υδατανθρακες (π.χ. μακαρονια ολικης, πολυσπορο ψωμι) και λαχανικα. Οχι σε απλους υδατανθρακες πριν την προπονηση. Να εισαι ενυδατωμενος.

----------


## Mcstefan7

Γιατί όταν έχεις φάι το σώμα στέλνει αίμα στο στομάχι για να γίνει η διαδικασία της πέψης. Έτσι αμα εσύ αρχίσεις βάρη ή κάποιο άλλο άθλημα χωρίς να έχεις χωνέψει δεν θα αιματώνονται οι μύες σωστά γτ θα πηγαίνει λιγότερη ποσότητα αίματος προς αυτολυς

----------


## Muaithai

Σας ευχαριστω και τους 2 παιδια  :01. Smile:

----------


## s0k0s

> Γιατί όταν έχεις φάι το σώμα στέλνει αίμα στο στομάχι για να γίνει η διαδικασία της πέψης. Έτσι αμα εσύ αρχίσεις βάρη ή κάποιο άλλο άθλημα χωρίς να έχεις χωνέψει δεν θα αιματώνονται οι μύες σωστά γτ θα πηγαίνει λιγότερη ποσότητα αίματος προς αυτολυς


Κοιτα εδω, δεν εχω καποια αποψη πανω σε αυτο, απλα ετυχε να το διαβασω χθες.
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B8%CE%BF%CE%B9

στο ποστ Νουμερο 5 γραφει το εξης: 
Οι δέκα μύθοι επιγραμματικά.
2. Γεύμα πρίν την προπόνηση (pre workout meal) θα αποτρέψει τη ροή αίματος στους μυς κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης.

 :02. Confused2: 

Τελικα;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## angus young

Εγω παντως,δεν μπορω να κανω προπονηση και να εχω φαει.....μπορει αλλος,να φαει κανα κοτοπουλο και να παει για προπονηση και να μην εχει θεμα...οποτε,μαλλον περισσοτερο πρακτικο ειναι το θεμα.
προτιμω παντως,γυρω στα 45' πριν την προπονηση να φαω μια φετα ψωμι με φυστικοβουτυρο ή μια φρυγανια με μελι........ :01. Wink:

----------


## s0k0s

Υπαρχει αυτο που λιγο ψιλο κολλαει http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...B7%CF%83%CE%B7

κ αυτο απο την lila_1 http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...s-Post-Workout

----------


## TheWorst

Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι ο οργανισμος δαπανα ενεργεια για την διασπαση πεψη της τροφης κτλ και για αυτο ειναι μαλιστα λογικο να εχεις λιγοτερη ενεργεια/δυναμη. Τωωρα το ποσο ειναι σωστο / λαθος ολα δεν ειναι σιγουρο ..

----------


## Jart

Εγω αφου εχω φαει μεσημεριανο. 1:30 ωρα πριν την προ. τρωω τοστ ολικης διπλη γαλοπολουλα και κασερι και 1 ωρα πριν 2 κουταλιες ταχινι. τι εχετε να πειτε?

----------


## GeoDask

> Εγω αφου εχω φαει μεσημεριανο. 1:30 ωρα πριν την προ. τρωω τοστ ολικης διπλη γαλοπολουλα και κασερι και 1 ωρα πριν 2 κουταλιες ταχινι. τι εχετε να πειτε?


Βάλε και το ταχίνι μέσα στο τοστ να τρώς 1 φορά.

----------


## Jart

προαιρετικά η ετσι θα ειναι καλητερα? γτ ετσι πως το κανω με εχει βολεψει.

----------


## Sotos7Xania

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Είπα και εγώ να κάνω την ερώτηση μου σνα καινούριος και αφού δεν έχω ακριβώς καταλάβει όσα ήθελα από αυτά που διάβασα.Είμαι σε περίοδο που θέλω να κάψω ΠΟΛΥ λίπος.Το πρωί κάθε μέρα νηστικός κάνω 30-45 λετπα γρήγορο περπατημα(6-7 χλμ/ώρα)όχι στο γυμναστήριο αλλά στο σπίτι(μένω σε χωριό και έχουμε ΠΟΛΥ καλό χωρο και αδειους δρόμους για τρέξιμο).Αυτό το κάνω ανεξάρτητα από τι ώρα θα ξυπνήσω.Συνήθως ξυπνάω 8 ή 9 ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα που έχω στην σχολή μου και μετά τρώω βρώμη με γάλα μια κ.γ μέλι και αν έχω διαθέσιμα 2-3 ασπράδια αυγών.Λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου προπόνηση με βάρη κάνω 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα το απόγευμα(πάλι ανάλογως με το τι ώρα θα με βολέψει λόγω του προγράμματος μου).Τι μου προτείνε να φάω πριν πάω για βάρη και πόση ώρα πριν με δεδομένο ότι θέλω να κάψω λίπος;Επίσης αν θα είναι καλή ιδεά ή όχι μετά την προπόνηση με βάρη να κάνω αερόβια και πόση ώρα;

----------


## Steloukos

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Είπα και εγώ να κάνω την ερώτηση μου σνα καινούριος και αφού δεν έχω ακριβώς καταλάβει όσα ήθελα από αυτά που διάβασα.Είμαι σε περίοδο που θέλω να κάψω ΠΟΛΥ λίπος.Το πρωί κάθε μέρα νηστικός κάνω 30-45 λετπα γρήγορο περπατημα(6-7 χλμ/ώρα)όχι στο γυμναστήριο αλλά στο σπίτι(μένω σε χωριό και έχουμε ΠΟΛΥ καλό χωρο και αδειους δρόμους για τρέξιμο).Αυτό το κάνω ανεξάρτητα από τι ώρα θα ξυπνήσω.Συνήθως ξυπνάω 8 ή 9 ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα που έχω στην σχολή μου και μετά τρώω βρώμη με γάλα μια κ.γ μέλι και αν έχω διαθέσιμα 2-3 ασπράδια αυγών.Λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου προπόνηση με βάρη κάνω 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα το απόγευμα(πάλι ανάλογως με το τι ώρα θα με βολέψει λόγω του προγράμματος μου).Τι μου προτείνε να φάω πριν πάω για βάρη και πόση ώρα πριν με δεδομένο ότι θέλω να κάψω λίπος;Επίσης αν θα είναι καλή ιδεά ή όχι μετά την προπόνηση με βάρη να κάνω αερόβια και πόση ώρα;


1 ωρα πριν την προπονηση με βαρη φαε ασπραδια και καστανο ρυζι ή πατατα.30-40 λεπτα πριν την αεροβια πινε και κανεναν καφε σκετο ο οποιος βοηθα στην καυση λιπους.Η αεροβια που κανεις νομιζω ειναι ειναι ειδη αρκετη δεν χρειαζεσαι περεταιρο.Απλως φτιαξε την διατροφη σου,εκει παιζονται ολα.

----------


## Sotos7Xania

Θα το δοκιμάσω με τον καφέ πριν την αερόβια αν και αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπε ι να ξυπνάω ακόμα πιο νωρίς  :01. Razz: 
Όσο για πριν από τα βάρη μου αρέσουν οι επιλογές που προτείνεις.Θα μπορούσα για πρωτεϊνή για παράδειγμα να φάω λίγο ψάρι ή κοτόπουλο;Να έχω μια ποικιλία ρε παιδί μου.Όχι μόνο αυγά,πατάτες και ρύζια  :01. Razz:

----------


## Steloukos

> Θα το δοκιμάσω με τον καφέ πριν την αερόβια αν και αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπε ι να ξυπνάω ακόμα πιο νωρίς 
> Όσο για πριν από τα βάρη μου αρέσουν οι επιλογές που προτείνεις.Θα μπορούσα για πρωτεϊνή για παράδειγμα να φάω λίγο ψάρι ή κοτόπουλο;Να έχω μια ποικιλία ρε παιδί μου.Όχι μόνο αυγά,πατάτες και ρύζια


ΟΧΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΡΙ :01. Razz: .Πλακα κανω μπορεις να φας και ψαρι και κοτοπουλο.Αν φας ψαρι με λιγα λιπαρα(πχ τσιπουρα) μπορεις μετα απο 1 ωρα να κανεις προπονηση.Αν φας ψαρι με λιπαρα( πχ σολωμο,σαρδελες) περιμενε να περασει μιαμιση ωρα οπως και με το κοτοπουλο και με το μοσχαρι που ειναι πιο δυσκολοχωνευτα απο τα ασπραδια.

----------


## Sotos7Xania

Ορισμένες φορές δεν προλαβαίνω την πρωϊνη αεροβικη και την κανω μετα τα βαρη.Το προ προπονητικο γευμα δεν αλλαζει με αυτο σαν δεδομενο ετσι;;;

----------


## Steloukos

> Ορισμένες φορές δεν προλαβαίνω την πρωϊνη αεροβικη και την κανω μετα τα βαρη.Το προ προπονητικο γευμα δεν αλλαζει με αυτο σαν δεδομενο ετσι;;;


Οχι δεν αλλαζει.

----------


## kriti 1988

μια μπανανα μια δοση πρωτεινης πειστευω οτι ειναι αρκετα για πριν την προπονηση 
τωρα για δυο ωρες πριν μπορουμε να φαμε οτι θελουμε στα πλαισια της διατροφης μας γιατι θα εχουμε χωνεψει πριν 
μπουμε στα βαρη!!

----------


## themis123

εγω τρωω 100γρ βρωμη με 250ml γαλα και 20 αμυγδαλα 1 ωρα πριν την προπονηση και αμεσως πριν την προπονηση bcca ... πως το βλεπετε ?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

αποτυχια.Πιες ειτε whey ειτε bcaa.

----------


## themis123

> αποτυχια.Πιες ειτε whey ειτε bcaa.


πεινω bcca αμεσως πριν την προπονηση ...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εσυ με αυτο το γευμα που κανεις,δεν προλαβαινεις να χωνεψεις τπτ σε μια ωρα...εισαι στο gym και το χωνευεις...εχεις και λιπαρα και γαλα μεσα και βρωμη..χαμος γινεται.Δε χωνευεται αυτο σε 1 ωρα.Τεσπα ο,τι θες κανε.

Ασε το προηγουμενo γευμα σου 2-2μιση ωρες πριν και 5-10 λεπτα πριν το gym παρε τα bcaa

----------


## themis123

> Εσυ με αυτο το γευμα που κανεις,δεν προλαβαινεις να χωνεψεις τπτ σε μια ωρα...εισαι στο gym και το χωνευεις...εχεις και λιπαρα και γαλα μεσα και βρωμη..χαμος γινεται.Δε χωνευεται αυτο σε 1 ωρα.Τεσπα ο,τι θες κανε.
> 
> Ασε το προηγουμενo γευμα σου 2-2μιση ωρες πριν και 5-10 λεπτα πριν το gym παρε τα bcaa


αν εβγαζα τα αμυγδαλα ισως ηταν καλυτερα λες ?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

κατα τη γνωμη μου οχι...γιατι 100γρ βρωμη με γαλα και παλι δεν ειναι λιγο...τωρα αν εσενα δε σε ενοχλει και εισαι κομπλε χωρις αισθημα βαρους κτλ στο gym,τοτε συνεχισε το,τι να σου πω...εγω παντως δε θα μπορουσα,παρολο που εχω δυνατο στομαχι.

----------


## themis123

> κατα τη γνωμη μου οχι...γιατι 100γρ βρωμη με γαλα και παλι δεν ειναι λιγο...τωρα αν εσενα δε σε ενοχλει και εισαι κομπλε χωρις αισθημα βαρους κτλ στο gym,τοτε συνεχισε το,τι να σου πω...εγω παντως δε θα μπορουσα,παρολο που εχω δυνατο στομαχι.


τι θα προτεινες εσυ για 1 ωρα πριν την προπονηση ... εκτos απο αυγα και whey

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δε συνηθιζω να κανω κατι τετοιο...να τρωω 1 ωρα πριν δλδ...εγω προτεινω αυτο που ειπα πιο πανω...κανονικο γευμα 2-2μιση ωρες πριν και ακριβως πριν το gym ειτε bcaa ειτε whey.Αυτη την περιοδο ας πουμε τρωω ετσι και 20 λεπτα πριν παιρνω το Assault.

Αραια και που οταν δεν εχω καποιο pre-wo μπορει να πιω μια κουπα γαλα με 3-4 κουταλιες κακαο μεσα,καμια ωρα πριν.Αυτα.

----------


## themis123

> Δε συνηθιζω να κανω κατι τετοιο...να τρωω 1 ωρα πριν δλδ...εγω προτεινω αυτο που ειπα πιο πανω...κανονικο γευμα 2-2μιση ωρες πριν και ακριβως πριν το gym ειτε bcaa ειτε whey.Αυτη την περιοδο ας πουμε τρωω ετσι και 20 λεπτα πριν παιρνω το Assault.
> 
> Αραια και που οταν δεν εχω καποιο pre-wo μπορει να πιω μια κουπα γαλα με 3-4 κουταλιες κακαο μεσα,καμια ωρα πριν.Αυτα.


οκ ! σε ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω και βλεπω :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Stathan

Παιδια εγω σκεφτομαι πριν την προπονηση(1:30 με 2 ωρες πριν παω γυμ) να βαλω 2 τοστ με γαλοπουλα και whey μαζι γαλα 1,5%...ειναι σωστη η αναμειξη της πρωτεινης τοτε ή δεν θα εχει καμια χρησιμοτητα?

----------


## nikos1234

> Παιδια εγω σκεφτομαι πριν την προπονηση(1:30 με 2 ωρες πριν παω γυμ) να βαλω 2 τοστ με γαλοπουλα και whey μαζι γαλα 1,5%...ειναι σωστη η αναμειξη της πρωτεινης τοτε ή δεν θα εχει καμια χρησιμοτητα?


προτιμισε απλο υδατανθρακα που αποροφαται πιο γρηγορα..πχ ενα φρουτο..+ πρωτεινη..πχ γιαουρτι αλλα κανο πιο νωρις..1 ωρα πριν το πολυ

----------


## Stathan

> προτιμισε απλο υδατανθρακα που αποροφαται πιο γρηγορα..πχ ενα φρουτο..+ πρωτεινη..πχ γιαουρτι αλλα κανο πιο νωρις..1 ωρα πριν το πολυ


Εχω φαει μεσημεριανο ενα 3ωρο νωριτερα πριν απ αυτο το γευμα!!! Θα βγαλω προπονηση με 26γρ υδατανθρακα απο το μηλο? Anyway προλαβα και τα εφαγα σημερα αυτα που ειπα χωρις να βαλω τη whey στο γαλα!! Ολως περιεργως δεν νιωθω και τρομερο φουσκωμα!!!

----------


## nikos1234

ναι ρε φαε 30 λεπτα-1 ωρα πριν την  προπο και θα εισια μια χαρα..αλλα καλα μην περθιμενις κ τιποτα φοβερο..το εχω δοκιμασει..

----------


## Stathan

> ναι ρε φαε 30 λεπτα-1 ωρα πριν την  προπο και θα εισια μια χαρα..αλλα καλα μην περθιμενις κ τιποτα φοβερο..το εχω δοκιμασει..


Θα λεω πως παιρνω νιτρικο ετσι για το μπλασιμπο ιφεκτ!! χαχαχ

----------


## just chris

> ΟΧΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΡΙ.Πλακα κανω μπορεις να φας και ψαρι και κοτοπουλο.Αν φας ψαρι με λιγα λιπαρα(πχ τσιπουρα) μπορεις μετα απο 1 ωρα να κανεις προπονηση.Αν φας ψαρι με λιπαρα( πχ σολωμο,σαρδελες) περιμενε να περασει μιαμιση ωρα οπως και με το κοτοπουλο και με το μοσχαρι που ειναι πιο δυσκολοχωνευτα απο τα ασπραδια.


αν φας γευμα θες 3 ωρες πριν πας στην προπονηση κ τελος,φιλε δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο.θες 3 ωρες να χωνεψεις ενα γευμα.αν φας μια μπανανα κ πιεις κ ενα ροφημα πρωτεινης θες μιαμιση με 2 ωρες πριν πας για προπο.αμα κανεις προπονηση με ενταση κ μικρα διαλειματα τοτε θα καταλαβεις τι εστι ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΩ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ.το εχω παθει δυο φορες πιστεψε με ειναι ασχημη εμπειρια.ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ

----------


## nikos1234

εγω πσιτευω πως προπονηση μπορεις να κανεις αφου εχουν επρασε 2 ωρες και πανω..εγω κανω μετα απο 2-2.5 ωρες και ειμαι μια χαρα..εχω κ γρηγηρορο ε μεταβλοσιμο αφου χωνευω γρηγορα..

----------


## mitsoulas

Αυτο που κανω εγω και εχει πιασει ειναι 30 λεπτα πρυν την προπονηση :
α) 3 γραμμαρια αργινηνη
β) 5 γραμμαρια γλουταμινη
γ) 5 γραμμαρια BCAA
δ) 10 γραμμαρια isolate
και τελος 25 γραμμαρια απο το pump της warrior lab σε 250 ml νερο τα χτυπας καλα και εισαι ετοιμος για προπονηση μεγαλειωδης.
2,5 με 3 ωρες πρυν ομως εχεις φαει ενα γευμα πλουσιο με υδατανθρακα , πρωτεινη και λιπος. 
Φυσικα κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης παιρνεις συμπληρωματα ανα 20 λεπτα απο την ωρα που ξεκινας να γυμναζεσαι οπως αμινοξεα και ηλεκτρολυτες για να συνεχιζει ο οργανισμος να προσφερει τα μεγιστα στο τελος αφου τελιωσεις και με το τρεξιμο παιρνεις και την πρωτεινη σου και εισαι κομπλε. 
Τωρα οσοι δεν παιρνουν συμπληρωματα δεν μπορω να βοηθησω , αυτα και καλες προπονησεις.

----------


## ΔιονύσηςΓ

Καλησπέρα! Έχω κάποιες απορίες.. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να φάω κάποιο στερεό γεύμα πριν την προπόνηση γιατί βρίσκομαι στο πανεπιστήμιο μεχρι τις 4:30 και 6:00 παω προπ,και έτσι τρώω το γεύμα μου μετά την προπ και πριν την προπ ενα γιαουρτι με μια κουταλια μελι κανελιτσα και μια μπανάνα... Να τονίσω οτι είμαι σε περίοδο γράμμωσης και η προπόνηση μου κρατάει 2 ώρεσ με 30 λεπτα αερόβιο και 15 κοιλιακούς... Τι προτείνετε οτι ειναι το καλύτερο έτσι ώστε να μην χάνω μυική μάζα στην προπ και να έχω και αυτη την τσίτα ή δύναμη.. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## just chris

πατατα ή ρυζι (ασπρο) καλυτερα?ποιο χωνευεται πιο γρηγορα.κ δεν μιλαω για πριν την προπονηση με βαρη αλλα για προπονηση με εξαντλητικο αεροβιο.δλδ σε κανα δυωρο ποιο θα εχει χωνευτει πιο γρηγορα?

----------


## liveris

> Καλησπέρα! Έχω κάποιες απορίες.. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να φάω κάποιο στερεό γεύμα πριν την προπόνηση γιατί βρίσκομαι στο πανεπιστήμιο μεχρι τις 4:30 και 6:00 παω προπ,και έτσι τρώω το γεύμα μου μετά την προπ και πριν την προπ ενα γιαουρτι με μια κουταλια μελι κανελιτσα και μια μπανάνα... Να τονίσω οτι είμαι σε περίοδο γράμμωσης και η προπόνηση μου κρατάει 2 ώρεσ με 30 λεπτα αερόβιο και 15 κοιλιακούς... Τι προτείνετε οτι ειναι το καλύτερο έτσι ώστε να μην χάνω μυική μάζα στην προπ και να έχω και αυτη την τσίτα ή δύναμη.. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


το γιαουρτι δεν θα κανει πολλα..2 ωρες ειναι μεγαλη προπονηση οποτε θες ενα καλο γευμα πριν..γιατι δεν τρως στην λεσχη? η φαε ενα τοστ με διαφορα μεσα σιγουρα
 κατι θα μπορεις να φας παντως 1 γιαουρτακι δεν φτανει..

----------


## Bill_k

Εγώ πριν απο την προπόνηση τροω παντα musli.δεν ξέρω κατα ποσο είναι σωστο αλλά έχει πανω απο 400 θερμίδες 30 γρ πρωτεινη και 80 γρ υδατάνθρακες...γυμναζομαι ενα δίωρο και δεν μου έρχεται καν πείνα...το τρωο 1.5 ωρα πριν την προπόνηση...

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Κατσε ρε συ τι musli ειναι αυτο που εχει τοση πρωτεινη;;;
Τι μαρκα;

----------


## tsoumi7

Εγώ τροω 250γρ ρύζι με 110 γρ τόνο σχεδόν 2 ώρες πριν την προπονα

----------


## liveris

> Κατσε ρε συ τι musli ειναι αυτο που εχει τοση πρωτεινη;;;
> Τι μαρκα;


μουσλι κοτοπουλου.. :08. Turtle: 

για να πιασεις 30 γρ πρωτεινη πρεπει να φας  το μισο κουτι...

----------


## TToni Shark

1 κουταλιά μέλι ταχίνι και 1 μπανάνα :01. Smile:

----------


## warrior s

Εγω πιστευω ότι καλύτερα να φας ενα καλό γευμα  2 3 ώρες πρίν οπως ρυζι με κοτόπουλο ή μακαρόνια 
με γαρίδες και να πας αφου χωνέψεις αρκετά..Αυτό κανω και εγω. Αλλά αν δεν είχες αρκετες 
θερμίδες-υδατανθρακα την προηγούμενη μέρα, δε θα έχεις ενέργεια έτσι και αλλιώς
Άλλοι βεβαια τρώνε φρούτα ή μέλι αυτό εγω δεν το κάνω ποτέ.

----------


## just chris

> πατατα ή ρυζι (ασπρο) καλυτερα?ποιο χωνευεται πιο γρηγορα.κ δεν μιλαω για πριν την προπονηση με βαρη αλλα για προπονηση με εξαντλητικο αεροβιο.δλδ σε κανα δυωρο ποιο θα εχει χωνευτει πιο γρηγορα?


η ερωτηση μου ειναι επιστημονικης φυσεως κ ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να απαντηθει!

----------


## goldenera

Το άσπρο ρύζι έχει υποστεί επεξεργασία (αφαίρεση φλοιού κλπ), ενώ η πατάτα είναι φυσική, οπότε ψηφίζω πατάτα :01. Wink:

----------


## just chris

εχεις δικιο κ'γω αυτο σκεφτηκα

----------


## Thodoris21

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Να ρωτήσω κάτι, whey και ένα μήλο 30-40 λεπτά πριν την προπόνηση είναι εντάξει ή να βγάλω το μήλο;

----------


## nikos1234

μια χαρα..μπορεις αντι για μηλο ν βαλεις κ μπανανα η αντι για whey ασπρδια η γιαουρτι

----------


## kwstasEV

Θέλω κάποιος να μου πει όταν κάνω πρωινή αερόβια αμέσως μετά το ξύπνημα υπάχει προ-προπονητικό γεύμα? λογικά όχι εφόσον θέλουμε τα επίπεδα γλυκογόνου χαμηλά απλώς θέλω κάποιος να μου το σιγουρέψει

----------


## Ροκάς

Ρε παιδια πως ειναι δυνατον να τρως πριν τη προπονηση; Μια φορα εκανα τη βλακεια και μονο που δεν εκανα εμετο! Και η αποδοση πεφτει και σου κανει κακο

----------


## Athlete

Ποια η αποψη σας για λιγη σοκολατα μιση με μια ωρα πριν την προπονηση? Η σοκολατα περιεχει αργινινη καφεινη και απο λιγη ποσοτητα υδ, πρ, λιπ νομιζω καλα συστατικα για πριν την προπονηση οχι μεγαλη ποσοτητα  βεβαια..? Τι λετε? Μη μου πειτε για αυξηση ινσουλινης δεν ειπα να φατε 100 γρ. σοκολατα..

----------


## sokinso

Τις τελευταιες μερες πριν την προπονηση πινω εναν δυνατο καφε(3 κουταλιες του γλυκου nescafe) και εχω δει μεγαλη διαφορα στην αντοχη και τα pumps στην προπονηση!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Pentaromanis

Παιδια εγω τρωω μια ωρα κ ενα τεταρτο πριν απο την προπονηση, συνηθως γαλα με κουακερ, και 30-40 λεπτα πριν την προπονηση μια μπανανα(απ'οταν προσθεσα την μπανανα ειδα τεραστια διαφορα σε ενεργεια)
εσεις βλεπω εδω προτεινετε 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση να φαω. Δεδομενου οτι δεν με ενοχλει καθολου το στομαχι με τις ωρες που τρωω κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης, να το διατηρησω το πραγραμμα ως εχει ή να δοκιμασω να τρωω 2 ωρες πριν?
(ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης)

----------


## billblackeye

Για μένα το καλύτερο προπροπονητικό γεύμα μπορεί να είναι ένα από αυτά τα τρία:

1 ώρα πριν από το γυμναστήριο 1 κουταλιά μέλι ή μια μπανάνα (ακόμα μπορείτε να τα συνδυάσετε και τα 2)
                           ή
περιπου 2-3 ώρες πριν την προπόνηση μέλι με γιαούρτι 2% λιπαρά

και τέλος 3-4 ωρες πριν την προπόνηση δημητριακά ολικής αλέσεως με λίγο μέλι και γάλα ή γιαούρτι..

Ότι έχει σχέση με τις ώρες ποικίλει ανάμεσα σε κάθε άνθρωπο, ανάλογα με το μεταβολισμό του..

----------


## jam

μεσημεριανο γευμα και λιγο πριν την προπο 10-15 λεπτα whey , πραγματικα ειμαι αρκετα ψηλα σε ενεργεια δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο , ωστοσο για να κραταει περισσοτερο μπορω να προσθεσω μια κουταλια φυστικοβουτυρο η μελι η κατι , κανας συνδιασμος να προτινετε? :01. Smile:

----------


## Three

Καλημερίζω τα μέλη του BB!

Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε για έναν 18χρονο σαν και μένα ,ύψους 187 και βάρους 97 κιλών , ποιο θα ήταν το ιδανικο πρωινο μιας και ξεκιναω τη γυμναστικη μου κατα τις 10,10-30
Επισης θα ηθελα να τονισω πως δεν χρησιμοποιοω προς το παρον συμπληρωματα για αλλους λογους.

----------


## nikos1234

2 ωρες πριν προπο και παραπανω να εχουν περασει ενα καλο γευμα με πρωτεινη κ υδατανθρακα πχ μοσχαρι μ μακαρονια

----------


## Three

> 2 ωρες πριν προπο και παραπανω να εχουν περασει ενα καλο γευμα με πρωτεινη κ υδατανθρακα πχ μοσχαρι μ μακαρονια


Για πρωινο?  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

8:00 βαλε 50-80γρ βρωμη ή γενικα δημητριακα με λιγο γαλα.

----------


## Three

> 8:00 βαλε 50-80γρ βρωμη ή γενικα δημητριακα με λιγο γαλα.


Βρώμη είναι τα cornflakes τα άγευστα σωστά ??

----------


## Mikekan

Όχι, η βρώμη είναι....η βρώμη.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Three

> Όχι, η βρώμη είναι....η βρώμη.


και με τι τρωγεται;; (τελειως ασχετος λεμε)

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Δημητριακο ειναι. Με γαλα, με νερο (αν εισαι πολυ τολμηρος) , σε πιτακι με ασπραδια.
Πρεπει να υπαρχει θεμα σχετικο.

πιθανον να την ξερεις ως κουακερ.

----------


## Three

> Δημητριακο ειναι. Με γαλα, με νερο (αν εισαι πολυ τολμηρος) , σε πιτακι με ασπραδια.
> Πρεπει να υπαρχει θεμα σχετικο.
> 
> πιθανον να την ξερεις ως κουακερ.


Ααα τωρα μαλιστα, το κουακερ το ακουω συχνα.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## s0fia

> και με τι τρωγεται;; (τελειως ασχετος λεμε)


Σημερα εγω εβρασα τη βρωμη με γαλα σογιας με γευση κακαο!πολυ ωραιο  :01. Smile:

----------


## morgoth

ενας γρηγορος τροπος ειναι ανακατεμα με λιγο νερακι, σταφιδες και κανελα.

----------


## cuntface

εγω μια ωρα πριν την προπονα βαζω 80γ βρωμη με  30γ isolate πρωτεινη τα χτιπαο και τα πινω

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

1μιση-2ωρες πριν...350-500ml γαλα+2 μπανανες+λιγη βρωμη(αν θες)+whey--->μπλεντερ....το κανω για πρωινο μερικες αλλα και για pre-workout μπομπα ηταν οταν το'χα κανει.

----------


## bou

εγω ενα δυοωρο πριν απο την προπονηση τρωω ενα φρουτακι και μετα ενα φρουτο η γιαουρτι με μελι. :01. Smile:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

καλά τα φρούτα αλλα φροντισε να έχεις κατι με πρωτείνη,τόσο πριν όσο και μετά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια το monster enrgy κανει δουλεια πρθιν την πορπονηση?μνιλαω αυτο χωρις λιπαρα..κοιταξα τγο κουτι κ δενε χει καμια θερμδια αληθευει?

----------


## MUSCULAR

καλησπερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν κανω προπονηση με τρεξιμο κατα της 18:00 ηωρα τι πρωινο μπορω να τρωω το πρωι? και την πιτα με τα ασπραδια και την βρωμη μπορω να την τρωω κατα της 16:30 ειναι 1:30  πριν την προπονηση καλα ειναι?αμα φαω αυτο και τιποτα αλλο μεχρι την προπονηση η χρειαζεται και κατι ακομα?

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

Γεια σας παιδια θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση για τα φρουτα. Πιστευετε οτι εναι καλα πριν την προπονηση ή θα ανεβασουν τα επιπεδα ινσουλινης κατακορυφα και μετα θα τα ριξουν αποτομα με αποτελεσμα να νιωθεις υπνηλια στο γυμναστηριο; Μηπως θα μπορουσατε να μου προτεινετε ενα pre τελος παντων.. Κατι που να τρωγεται ή να πινεται και οχι σε μορφη χαπιων. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## jam

> παιδια το monster enrgy κανει δουλεια πρθιν την πορπονηση?μνιλαω αυτο χωρις λιπαρα..κοιταξα τγο κουτι κ δενε χει καμια θερμδια αληθευει?


φιλε , εγω για pre και για during χρησιμοποιω ενα δικο μου ενεργιακο ποτο , δεν θα ναφερθω σε αυτο αλλα παρολαυτα οταν εχω αργησει η καμια φορα αν ειμαι καπως και δεν εχω πολυ ορεξη να το κανω εχω ενα monster στο ψυγειο , και το τι κανω πινω 100μλ πριν και 200μλ τα βαζω σε μπουκαλακι με νερο , μια χαρα ειμαι απο ενεργεια! ωστοσο το πιο καλο για μενα καφεδακι σκετο-μαυρο πριν και εισαι σε κατασταση ενεργειας !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## platonas

καλησπερα παιδια...εγω μια ωρα πριν την προπο περνω 25 γρ γουει με 4 κουταλιες κουακερ μεσα και μιση ωρα πριν την προπο περνω νιτρικο.ειναι σωστο αυτο¨?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Αν το στομαχι σου ειναι αδειο τοτε οκ. Το αδειο στομαχι ειναι σημαντικος παραγοντας για να σε πιασει.

----------


## jam

με διαφορα μιση ωρας απο τα 25γρ whey και κουακερ δεν νομιζω νανε αδειο παντως, τωρα αν σε πιανει συνεχισε ετσι  :01. Unsure:   :01. Razz:

----------


## death4glory

250γρ μακαρονι ολικης με 150γρ φιλετο κοτοπουλο/κυμα στον ατμο
σαλατιτσα μαρουλακι με καρυδια..
1.30 ωρα πριν την προπονα .... the best

----------


## nikp81

Θα ηθλεα την βοηθεια σας ..
Ειμαι σε υποθερμιδικη διατροφη για χασιμο λιπους(κατ επεκταση κιλων) και το προγραμμα μου οσο αφορα τις προπονησεις ειναι :
12:30-13:00 τρωω μεσημερινο (οτι εχει το διαιτολογιο)

και κατα τις 15:30 παω προπονηση (2 μυικες ομαδες + αεροβια)

Στο ενδιαμεσο μπορω να φαω κατι για ενεργεια? γιατι καποιες φορες νοιωθω μια κοπωση !

Υγ-Υποψην οτι πρεπει να το εχω μαζι μου στη δουλεια|!!

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## varvatos

να ρωτισο κατι πριν τιν προπονηση εκτος απο υδαταθρακες θελουμε και πρωτεινη???

----------


## Steloukos

Nαι καλο ειναι να φας και πρωτεινη.Δεν εχει σημασια μονο τι τρως μετα την προπονηση αλλα και πριν,για να εχεις καλη αποκατασταση.Ενα γευμα η συνδυασμος συμπληρωματων 30-120 λεπτα πριν την προπονηση ειναι οτι πρεπει,αναλογα με το τι και ποσο θα φας εξαραται και ο χρονος που θα χρειαστει να χωνεψεις.

----------


## varvatos

> Nαι καλο ειναι να φας και πρωτεινη.Δεν εχει σημασια μονο τι τρως μετα την προπονηση αλλα και πριν,για να εχεις καλη αποκατασταση.Ενα γευμα η συνδυασμος συμπληρωματων 30-120 λεπτα πριν την προπονηση ειναι οτι πρεπει,αναλογα με το τι και ποσο θα φας εξαραται και ο χρονος που θα χρειαστει να χωνεψεις.


επειδη δεν εχω παρι ακομα συμπλυρωμα πχ μια πατατα με λιγο τονο η λιγα μακαρονια με τονο ειναι καλα???

----------


## Steloukos

> επειδη δεν εχω παρι ακομα συμπλυρωμα πχ μια πατατα με λιγο τονο η λιγα μακαρονια με τονο ειναι καλα???


Ναι μια χαρα :03. Thumb up: ,θα χρειαστουν περιπου μιαμιση με δυο ωρες να τα χωνεψεις.

----------


## varvatos

> Ναι μια χαρα,θα χρειαστουν περιπου μιαμιση με δυο ωρες να τα χωνεψεις.


tnk  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απο την ποσότητα και το είδος της τροφής εξαρτάτε και ο χρόνος χώνευσης και το σωστο είναι στην προπόνηση να είμαστε με άδειο στομάχι αλλα γεμάτους μυς αφού έχουμε χωνέψει και κατα την διάρκεια τίποτε εκτός απο νερό η κάποιο ενεργειακό ρόφημα 

ότι τρώμε μετα μπορούμε να το φάμε και πρίν και αν καμία φορα έχουμε φαει κανονικα πρωτείνες και υδατάνθρακες και είναι να πάμε σε 3 ώρες πχ και πάνω για προπόνηση και νιώθουμε άδειοι , τοτε η λύση είναι  φρούτα που χωνεύονται γρήγορα

----------

